# Homesteading singles thread May



## Terri in WV

Since no one else has started it yet....

Not much in the way of homesteading for me, for a while, until I get moved. Gathering boxes and trying to get stuff sorted to start packing.

Had to get the car fixed this morning. It was missing and found out that somehow water's getting in/on the plug. This is the 3rd time that it's happened, but each time it's been a different one.


----------



## foxfiredidit

There's nothing like a good gentle rain on a garden just at the time when the plants are needing to turn the corner on getting roots well established, putting on runners, putting on blooms (onions), and generally getting a good kick start when emerging from the ground. I can water with the hose all I please, but when it comes to making a difference, it is the rain that does it. 

A light rain falling here all day, some last night, and more expected for tomorrow. 
I can dig it.


----------



## viggie

It's finally starting to feel like spring around here! I got the oregano and ornamental kale in today. The fruit cocktail tree is flowering for the first time.










And the first of the asparagus is up! I expect to be eating some later this week


----------



## rkintn

Finally finished tilling the garden. We got 39 tomato, 18 pepper (sweet and hot), 11 zucchini, and 10 cucumber plants planted today! Thank goodness for having 7 kids to help with the planting LOL Still got to get the squash plants in the ground and get okra and green bean seeds in the ground, but we got a good start today!


----------



## doodlemom

Packed garlic mustard leaves crushed in olive oil. I like it better than chive in olive oil. Rub some baked potatoes down with that and salt before bake them mmmm. Extremely young maple seedling leaves got yanked from where they don't belong and tossed into the salad.


----------



## tambo

I'm back on days for the next 2 weeks. I mowed for about 2 hrs yesterday then tilled the garden. I still haven't planted much. I didn't get finished mowing so I planned to come home today and get back after it. Well when I got home and saw how bad my yard looked after I mowed I decided to work on my mower today. Joy Joy. I sharpened my extra set of blades then pulled the deck off the mower and installed them.That went pretty well. The mower has been getting harder and harder to steer and turn so while I had the deck off I got under the mower to check out the gear at the end of the steering column. It was chewed up. The half moon thingamajig has sharpe edges and burrs on it too. I got the gear off but I couldn't figure out how to take the half moon thing off. Anyway a trip to the JD place tomorrow for a new gear then home to put it all back together. Have I told y'all how bad I am starting to hate mowing the yard.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I went and got the ingedients for some insecticidal soap yesterday (soap, habanero peppers, and canola oil), but it was too windy to spray anything. Today we're getting rain, and the forecast is that we'll not see the sun until the middle of next week. The garden is growing a nice patch of grass which will need tending to after things dry out. I may have to replant the watermelon and canteloupe. I was thinking about replanting on Friday before the expected rain on Saturday, but again, the rain came this morning, not heavy but enough to change plans.

Understand about the mowing Tambo. It seems like wasted time doing something you'd really rather not do with the end result being you have to do it all over again the next week, if not sooner. After some chiding from my brother and some neighbors, I bought a zero turn this year, and it is has cut the mowing/weedeating time in half. It took me a few tries to get used to it, but I don't tear up the yard now, and I can cut very close to everything...which means I skip weedeating on every other mowing.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Congrats on the purchase of that mower RR, I'm still using a my small bush-hog and following up with a weed-eater. I've been looking at those mowers, just haven't made up my mind to take the plunge.


----------



## tambo

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I bought a zero turn this year, and it is has cut the mowing/weedeating time in half. It took me a few tries to get used to it, but I don't tear up the yard now, and I can cut very close to everything...which means I skip weedeating on every other mowing.


What kind did you buy RW? I am like this close just going buying another one. I hate this mower I have, it has been nothing but a thorn in my side!! Sorry BC don't mean to have a pity party! It is a love/hate relationship I have with this one! I actually liked mowing before I had it!


----------



## shanzone2001

My garden is starting to take shape. I have finished 2 beds and have at least 2 more to go. 
I found a new use for my daughter's metal day bed, too.


----------



## shanzone2001

The awesome (lol) fence job is courtesy of my 16 year old son! =)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tambo, I spent about three weeks fussing over it, but I finally bought a Toro MX5060 from O'Connors Lawn and Garden in OKC. Delivery to my house was free, but uncrating the sucker was a little more than I expected. My main mower was a small Massey with a Landspride finish mower on the back, but since the mower was behind me it and wider than my tractor, you couldn't cut close. So I sold the Massey/finish mower and used the money to buy the zero turn. You can get some good deals in the Fall/Winter around here on used commercial mowers, but finding one in the Spring is hard to do. My brother has been using a Toro for about ten years now, and he's been very happy with his. We'll see how it goes/holds up.


----------



## mickm

Knocked out some Viking chairs yesterday. Working on month end paperwork today. reason i keep getting distracted.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tilled one bed.
Oy, with a head / chest cold, that wore me out.
Cleaned out a 25 x 4 flower bed.
Turned and watered my tomato plants. My cukes are poppin' thru!!!

Resting now, I have to work 6-close tonight, then I open tomorrow at 10am.
Supposed to rain all weekend (30-60% chance) So I am hoping that we REALLY have a 70-40% chance it WON'T rain!!
Trying like crazy to be optimistic!!

It's so nice to sit in the living room, in a bikni top and shorts, sweaty, with the windows open and the fan on.
I swear, I never thought it was gonna be warm ever again.....


----------



## newfieannie

i think i'll look at one of those zero turns too. my old john deere is getting bent and busted now. i'm putting a bit of money in it every year. no shame for it though. i have had it at least 25 years and worked it hard. ~Georgia.


----------



## maverickxxx

I just picked up a 80 acre farm today before it went to auction for forclousre. Ill be taken some pics over the next week.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Mav., is that place close to your present location? You've put in a lot of work there. But 80 acres is a great amount of space to have. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Worked all day....this cold will not leg go, so I am wiped out.
Got home as fast as I could to do some tilling.....and it started raining.
I just wana go to bed!!


----------



## tambo

Well I bit the bullet and bought a new zero turn mower today while it is raining cats and dogs. I just hope I can learn to drive the thing. LOL I bought a Hustler Raptor 23hp kawasaki engine 52" deck for $2999. It was $3400 with tax and 0 interest for 48 months. It has a 3 yr. warranty. I am excited can you tell.

ETA: This mower is Amish made! LOL


----------



## maverickxxx

Yes it is close it's less than a five minute ride to my moms an 15-20 closer to where I do most of my wrk. It's rough but those kinda opportunities don't come along often. I got it for less than what raw land/ pasture is going for has a huge barn a house with apt. Single garage two running sheds another just weird shed prolly 15 acres already fenced for horses. Water in horse fence fence needs little wrk.


----------



## doodlemom

I read in "Carrots love Tomatoes" back in the late 90s that dried stinging nettle is good for chickens and mixed in their feed will help them produce more eggs so I'm drying the new stuff and tossed them a pillow sized bag of nettles I dried last season.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

tambo said:


> Well I bit the bullet and bought a new zero turn mower today while it is raining cats and dogs. I just hope I can learn to drive the thing. LOL I bought a Hustler Raptor 23hp kawasaki engine 52" deck for $2999. It was $3400 with tax and 0 interest for 48 months. It has a 3 yr. warranty. I am excited can you tell.


You'll get the hang of it quickly. Happy mowing, and if you don't like mowing (I don't), you'll at least get through it much quicker.


----------



## no1cowboy

the snow is finally going away, This is my gardening area


----------



## SimplerTimez

Y'all keep posting this stuff, I am living on your places with you vicariously (you do the work, I get to look at pretty pictures, lol!) One day, I'llll be back...on some land dag nab it!

Shan: love the daybed thing!
No1c: you have bees too? 
Tambo: you coming to get your wheat? Are you gonna drive the new mower? Grass is mowed here, lol.
Mav: WAY TO GO~!


~ST


----------



## foxfiredidit

doodlemom said:


> I read in "Carrots love Tomatoes" back in the late 90s that dried stinging nettle is good for chickens and mixed in their feed will help them produce more eggs so I'm drying the new stuff and tossed them a pillow sized bag of nettles I dried last season.


:shocked::shocked:...I'm going to remember that for future use. 

I recall from an early age that we would put slabs of Red Oak bark in the chicken's water troughs, enough to stain it a light bronze color. Knowing now what I didn't know then about Red Oak bark is that it is high in tannin and with water I guess tannic acid. 

This was done when they suffered from a disease that affected their combs, or wattles or whatever they're called. But it worked and only recall gathering Red Oak bark a couple of times in the years I lived there.


Tambo is really just getting ready for the next George Jones memorial bash!!


----------



## WhyNot

Before I went on my "vaction before taking over the world" lol...so weekend before last, I harvested the lettuce that made it. Bout half a bushel or so...been eating a lot of lettuce lol. Harvested my cilantro...about a half a bushel of that. I had hung it to try and it finally did its thing so this weekend I am crushing it and putting it in my storage jars.

I am not sure what got the pea plants that survived...but I hope it got a lot of nourishment because it took all the plants and wrecked my trellis. Chupacabra probably.

I have six tomato plants now...blooming. So we'll see what becomes of those. Nothing has messed with the potatoes so far. I'm waiting for the strange texas bug invasion I have been warned about.

Other than that, that is about all the gardening I can muster. Seeing what survived by the end of the week when I can get out there. I don't have the heart to plant more.

Today I did, however, barter a website redesign for getting my company car tinted windows. It's like a greenhouse. Actually we (my coworker that is the web designer/graphics designer and I (who also is, among everything, a coder) worked out a deal with a neighboring company that does car graphic detail and sound systems. He is redesigning their site and I am writing a couple custom programs for them and they are going to tint the entire fleet of company cars.

Gotta love the barter system.


----------



## no1cowboy

SimplerTimez said:


> Y'all keep posting this stuff, I am living on your places with you vicariously (you do the work, I get to look at pretty pictures, lol!) One day, I'llll be back...on some land dag nab it!
> 
> Shan: love the daybed thing!
> *No1c: you have bees too? *
> Tambo: you coming to get your wheat? Are you gonna drive the new mower? Grass is mowed here, lol.
> Mav: WAY TO GO~!
> 
> 
> ~ST


yes I keep a few hives


----------



## newfieannie

finished up getting the bricks moved. only doing half this year so i can grow squash in the other part. now i have to camoflage the rest of it from the street. thought i would go out to the country tomorrow and bring in an old iron gate off a ship. i thought of standing that at the end with maybe 2by4's and planting clematis, morning glory etc.i'm still thinkling on it. i got to wait to go to bed where i get my best thoughts.will take pics when it's finished.

top soil was on sale this morning.98. i went and loaded up my cart with that and some sheep manure. stood in line for an hour. yes i know all of you can probably get it for .50 but 98 is excellent here. came back and spread some. then painted my grandfathers ladder which i plan to use for vintage and antique linen. bought a garden stake with a pretty bird on top. hacksawed off the stake and hung the bird on my garden wall. i'm beat after all that although i think i will do a bit more after supper. it's such a beautiful day! had my first cup of tea and a bun out in the yard since last year. ~Georgia


----------



## maverickxxx

I just picked up brush hog for mowing the horse pastures. I'm hoping next week to get to that got a ton of jobs an my sisters wedding this weekend


----------



## SimplerTimez

Emptied part of the pantry shelving and sent some dry goods on to a good home. Filled up another truck bed of goodies for a friend of homesteady stuff that they can use that I can't for now: ladder, tools, cattle panels, hard red and soft white wheat, buckets, canning jars and other goodies. 
Had some girl gab over coffeee, and walked the property to show it off a bit. Never had many visitors when I was living here, just too darn busy. Plenty of deer path and sign around. Blackberries are blooming furiously. I will miss this place.

Tomorrow the people buying my furniture, washing machine and bed come to pick that up, as well as someone who wanted some of my funky red kitchenware. Sigh. At least I know most of it is going to good homes, lol!

Only five days left here  But it was still a good day!

~ST


----------



## Raeven

I spent my evening coaxing one of the older piglets. I opened up a new little paddock for them this morning. He had wandered away from his family, and when they drifted back to the pen for their evening treat, he couldn't work out how to get back with them. I tried everything: Coaxing with treats, herding, chasing, more coaxing... but he just couldn't quite work out that he had to go in the opposite direction first to get where he wanted to go and kept running back to the fence line to squeal with painful urgency at his family.

Having dedicated a solid hour to this caper, I finally decided to let the family back out of the pen in the hope they would wander to where he could figure out his escape. I came in the house, had dinner and went back out to see what had transpired. The little dummy dumpling had worked it out at last and was back with his family in the pen. Yeesh.


----------



## tambo

I got up early because I volunteered to pickup trash for the Clean up America thing. It was suppose to last until 12 but they let us go at 10 thank goodness. I rushed home to get my trailer to go pick up the lawn mower because they closed at 12. I got it back home and off the trailer with only 1 scuff mark. Lol They put enough gas in it to get it on the trailer and off because as soon as I got it off it died. I tried it out a little bit. It's going to take some getting use to. Then I went to visit a friend. I finally got back home about 8 maybe. It's been a long day but a good day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Spent the day turning 5 raised beds! Only 7 more to go!!
Cleaned and organized the kitchen (well 1/2 of it 
Ran some laundry.
Turned and watered my tomatoes, and turned the fan on them.
Then I went to work!!
Gonna catch a few winks, and hit the repeat button and do more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

so that's a zero turn. good heavens! first thing i thought was .part of that thing is missing. i will be wanting to jump off and probably will. no protection in front. it certainly will take some getting use to. ~Georgia.


----------



## foxfiredidit

The onions looked ready, so I went ahead and took them down. 
The onion row
The haul
Deboned and roots (for replanting), don't know if that is going to work or not. 
The product
The Net onions...5 and 1/3 gallons. 

I think this will be enough to get me through until its time to GMO (git more onions) which won't be for awhile now. More than last year's row made anyway.


----------



## Raeven

Nice work, Fox! You like 'em young, I see. I can't believe you're already harvesting -- looks great, though! Good luck with the replanting. And look at your pole beans!! They're going nuts!!

How much Evan Williams does it take to get through a haul of onions like that?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Evan is a show boat...that camera hog wants in on every thing happening around here! You were right about the pole beans though, I just needed some patience and now they're hitting the top of the wire.


----------



## Raeven

I spent the day mowing. Mowing and ruminating. I ruminated on why my little piglet died the other week. The vet and I had a chat about it, and he felt strongly that, based on the symptoms I had described, the little guy suffered an intestinal torsion caused by excessive consumption of pasture grasses. Much like a horse foundering. Given that the family is on rich pasture now for the first time since last fall, it makes sense. He said it was difficult to control how much a pig eats -- I can certainly vouch for that! -- and that it's just something that happens sometimes.

Who knew a pig could eat too much?? ig:


----------



## maverickxxx

I got power turned on at tabacoo row.


----------



## doodlemom

That garden is absolutely beautiful Fox. I'm learning more and more about pigs little by little from you Raeven. My mother and DD went to a new nursery while I was at work and bought 4 huge gallon pot hostas and a blueberry bush for DDs garden. When I say no I will not buy you hostas because we already have hostas and no we already have blueberries DD knows how to play her cards and I won't say anything because my mom has a huge smile on her face and I'm happy that they're happy. Besides woodchucks don't eat hostas.


----------



## doodlemom

maverickxxx said:


> I got power turned on at tabacoo row.


That was a mistake. Everybody's going to be coming over wanting to plug stuff in.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, well, doodle, you know what they say: A wise man learns from his mistakes, and a truly wise man learns from someone else's!! I do try to keep in mind that it's a Homesteading forum and hope that others may learn from my all-too-common mistakes. I learn so much from others here. 

Speaking of mistakes, my own garden is making me nuts. Our weather has been unpredictable (nothing novel for anyone these days). I had hoped to do straw bale gardening exclusively this year -- but didn't plan for the contingency that straw would be in serious short supply. I finally sourced some but upon further investigation, learned it was too seedy so abandoned that avenue. Now I'm behind for more conventional gardening of cool weather crops. I'm rocking back and forth about tilling in the next few days -- which I haven't done for 4 seasons, and I don't really want to do it now. But if I can't get the materials I need for layering (straw), then I have to do something to control weeds.

If I till, I can still put in a fairly conventional garden of warm weather crops and cool weather crops for a fall/winter garden. That's my thinking for now. When the wheat is harvested this year, I'll grab up at least 4 tons of straw -- and I won't get caught out again next year.

Straw is becoming a more valuable commodity, it seems. Prices for it here at this time of year approach that of hay. :shocked: Never thought I'd see THAT day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nice onion harvest Mr. Fox. Your garden is way ahead of mine. 

Raeven: I switch the cows/goats over to high magnesium salt when they're getting lots of new Spring grass. I wonder if a pig needs more supplements when eating so much of the green stuff?

Nice mower Ms. Tambo. In about three cuttings, you'll be a pro with the thing.

As for homesteading activities around here, my brother just called to ask if I had all the T posts set and clipped between the pull posts on the new pasture addition. It seemed especially nice to tell him that I was feeding the woodstove and thinking about making some banana bread. He wasn't happy, but that's his problem. It's kinda' cool and misty here today.

If/when it dries out, I've got a good day of weeding and replanting ahead of me in the garden, plust I still need to spray the fruit trees. We've had a wierd week of weather that included either constant 20-25 MPH winds or heavy rain (about 4-5 inches in the past few days). 

Don't know when we'll be able to cut hay, but it's ready now.


----------



## Raeven

RW, thanks for the suggestion. I'll research it as it applies to pigs.  I'm sure someone in the Pigs forum here will have some good ideas as well.


----------



## Tommyice

I planted my new blueberry bush that arrived while I was staying at the Medical Center and Day Spa

Oh and I got my belly pressed by a really sweet doctor. Does that count?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Loaded up most of the furniture in the house yesterday, gave away some of my late husband's clothes to someone who needed them, and coats to a few that had none. 
Found a huge container of family photos unscathed in the basement, have no idea how I'll get those home. 
It's amazing how much stuff you tote from place to place - I just never had time while here to go through it all before I had to move. I blame it on 14+ hour work days and MOWING. 

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Let us not speak the evil word, 'MOWING.' 'Tis but May. I whimper to think of all that lies ahead.


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Evan is a show boat...that camera hog wants in on every thing happening around here!


Is that one of those photo crashers?? I've heard of them. So that's what they look like, huh?


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> I planted my new blueberry bush that arrived while I was staying at the Medical Center and Day Spa
> 
> Oh and I got my belly pressed by a really sweet doctor. Does that count?


If he was sweet AND good looking, bonus homesteading points. Just 'coz.... it only seems right.


----------



## littlejoe

foxfiredidit said:


> The onions looked ready, so I went ahead and took them down.
> The onion row
> The haul
> Deboned and roots (for replanting), don't know if that is going to work or not.
> The product
> The Net onions...5 and 1/3 gallons.
> 
> I think this will be enough to get me through until its time to GMO (git more onions) which won't be for awhile now. More than last year's row made anyway.


I'm guessing your freezing the bags? I had no idea you could freeze onions or replant the roots? You are so far ahead in the growing season than here. Three weeks ago I saw 20 acres of onions being planted. We had a hard freeze 4 days later, and another last week. I don't know how that affects them? Jut guessing minimal? It's been a cold and dry spring here.



doodlemom said:


> That was a mistake. Everybody's going to be coming over wanting to plug stuff in.


Heck yeah! I'd like to run a couple thousand miles of extension cord to run some space heaters. You Ok with that idea, maverick?


----------



## newfieannie

trying to get things caught up out in the country and city. spread some sheep manure on my blueberries and rhubarb on sunday. my son got the mower going for me. all it needed was the battery charged. works like a charm. guess i wont need a zero turn this year. he got things ready to fix the roof of the barn for me for Mothers Day so i wont have to bother. that takes a load off. he's going to pick up a ladder to replace the one stolen. this time it will be stored in the barn not the side of the shed.

he also gave me 200 dollars(he was planning on having to spend that on the mower anyway) and i blew it all in today on plants and soil . he also had some antlers for me. i have been wanting some for decorations.now that he knows i want them he'll save the one he gets next year. do any of you decorate with them? probably Shan does. i thought i would display them around a bowl of flowers and maybe for christmas put some tiny lights around them.i'll probably get more thoughts on it later. the rug they are sitting on is a Llama rug he brought me from Peru many years ago.~Georgia.


----------



## no1cowboy

Today I finally got back to my bee yard to see things after the winter, things are looking good bees are out flying about, I cleaned up some hives brushed out some of the dead ones to help them come and go a little more easily.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Welp, I'll probably be AWOL for most of the time from now till the weekend. Tomorrow I drive to KY to put some things at my friend's house for storage (and to eat steak and FRESH asparagus!) Then Thursday it's bank, electricity transfer and load the baby Honda till she can't move, and Friday it's a roadtrip straight through to home.

I did want to give a shout out to Tambo, who paid me the ultimate 'steader compliment the other day when she said "You have everything here to make the perfect homestead." You have no idea how good that made me feel in the midst of sadness Tambo  Now the only thing it will lack is ME!

I'll prolly be grumpy a while when I get back to the micro-haus, but it will wear off soon enough I suppose. 

So everyone keep posting, because for certain now it will be the only connection I really have for who knows how long. Humor me 

~ST


----------



## tambo

Well I am caught up on mowing once again. I only got hung up twice, once on a fence post and once on a small pine tree. Lol No damage except the pine tree got squished. I did peel some bark off another tree with the tire when I got too close to it though. All of my fruit trees survived that is the main thing. I'm pretty happy with the zero turn mower. It only took me about 3 hrs to mow both places and I'm nowhere near as tired as I was when I mowed with the other mower.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I disced up 12 acres today. Started at around 10 and finished at around 1 30. That was fast LOL. 
I saw that I had a lot of tree/pecan sprouts growing where I had hauled a downed pecan tree that I had pushed over a couple years after I came here. It was out in the middle of the field. I cut it up for firewood, but somehow seed fell off the tree and it got planted well. I unhooked the disc, and hooked up the brush hog and mowed them down. I was COVERED with dirt by the time I got back to the house.
I had taken my TB Tuffy to a friend who does small engine repair cause it wouldn't start. Also took my Mantis for same reson. He said the bulb was gone out of the Mantis and he didn't know how to put a new one back in. He said he got the Tuffy running, so I went last Fri and picked both up. Tried to start tie TB when I got home. Wouldn't start. Called him today, and took it back. Luckly the neighbor was there to help me load it.
He couldn't get it to start, but thought it was the spark plug. Coming home I remembered that since it had a HF Preditor engine on it, and I had 2 new ones in their boxes, I took the plug out of one of them and tried it. no go, so Ill take it back to him tomorrow


----------



## foxfiredidit

littlejoe said:


> I'm guessing your freezing the bags? I had no idea you could freeze onions or replant the roots? You are so far ahead in the growing season than here. Three weeks ago I saw 20 acres of onions being planted. We had a hard freeze 4 days later, and another last week. I don't know how that affects them? Jut guessing minimal? It's been a cold and dry spring here


LJ, yep freezing those bad boys for sure, gonna makes lots of jambalaya this year I hope. 

Nix the replanting of the roots. I was going on misinformation. You can do that if the only part of the onion you're taking is the tops, just replant the root...and it will make another green top. They do that with those little green onions you get from the grocery store. :huh:

Cold weather doesn't affect them much. I planted last week of January and they had several freezes on them after they got up pretty big.


----------



## elkhound

foxfiredidit said:


> LJ, yep freezing those bad boys for sure, gonna makes lots of jambalaya this year I hope.
> 
> Nix the replanting of the roots. I was going on misinformation. You can do that if the only part of the onion you're taking is the tops, just replant the root...and it will make another green top. They do that with those little green onions you get from the grocery store. :huh:
> 
> Cold weather doesn't affect them much. I planted last week of January and they had several freezes on them after they got up pretty big.


stick it in ground it will grow more onions.....i told my granny and she wanted to prove me wrong so she stuck it in flower pot and grew 6 onions off a root mass last year.....funny thing is she still bragging about growing 6 nice onions....lol....shes 92 and hard headed as a 800 pound mule...roflmao.....i love her


----------



## elkhound

stove is about done....2 pieces of tile to make top flush is all that left.


----------



## doodlemom

We're going into a drought here, but it's supposed to rain here today and tomorrow. It's time for me to start planting beans, corn, cucumbers, melons and squash so I'll hold of for rain and pencil that in for Friday.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im replanting taters, beets, onions today.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I finally got the fruit trees sprayed a little before dark last night. Not sure if the home made insecticidal soap will work, but the habanero tea that made up one of the main ingredients would take your breath away if you got too close to it. Three of the peach trees and maybe ten of the apple trees are loaded, but only a few pears made it through the frost. The garden needs some attention/replanting, but it's way too wet just now. Plus, I'm working part time on a consulting gig for the next few weeks, so the garden will get the time it gets. The hay will take priority...if it ever stops raining long enough to make hay.


----------



## Terri

It snowed for 3 days last week!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am hoping to do some gardening this week, as it is raining a lot but it is above freezing! 

I planted a row of marigolds yesterday, and there are 4 tomato plants waiting to go into the ground. I think the cabbage seedlings froze out but the kale was a bit bigger, and it looks just fine!


----------



## Jaclynne

Got the pasture mowed finally, still can't see the pond for all the samplings in the fence line, so that is next. I had to pay someone to use my tractor to mow. I need tractor lessons and step ladder or something so I can get up on that that thing.

Bought myself a new riding mower for my birthday and got the yard knocked down. I got a free dump cart with the mower, but its on back order so still waiting to try that out.

Back in January I had a 30+ ft porch taken off the front of the house in preparation for the new metal roof. I had thought to plant some garden things in that area since its weed free and sunny, and I haven't gotten my raised beds built yet. Today, I went out and the most beautiful dark purple petunias are come up all over that area. I don't have those flowers any where else. Makes me wonder how long the seeds were resting under that ugly porch just waiting for sunshine and rain to bring them to life again.

Jackie


----------



## viggie

Had asparagus with dinner twice this week already! Man, I love asparagus.










I was going to start planting today, but the updated forecast has a couple cold nights coming up...so instead I worked on the front yard. There was a large low area along the house where the hedge came out that was filled in with top soil and manure, then covered in fabric and mulched over. I moved the lovage back there and put a little bay laurel between them. (It's not cold hardy enough for here, so depending on what happens in fall it may become a houseplant for the winter).










I also used my employee discount to pick up two new apple trees to add. My old 5-N-1 was eaten to the ground by rabbits. But you can see the Fruit Cocktail tree made it and is blooming for the first time. This will fill in more later as I plant things out. There'll be amaranth, okra, viola, ornamental kale, rainbow chard to start. I'd like to plant hardy kiwi or something else along the house too at some point.










And this is my tuckered out boy. He had his date with my friends rabbit today and if all goes well he'll be a proud bunny daddy in about a month.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Vglt20...you are a busy busy lady. I don't think I've ever seen a rabbit quite like that one. Nice place you have there.


----------



## tambo

How many of us are jealous of Veggie's rabbit right now!! Lol jk


----------



## viggie

foxfiredidit said:


> Vglt20...you are a busy busy lady. I don't think I've ever seen a rabbit quite like that one. Nice place you have there.


Thank you! He is a french angora so he is a big fuzzy boy. He actually made his palomino girlfriend look small and she's a large meat rabbit breed


----------



## no1cowboy

all I did was put almost all new wiring and switch in an antique floor lamp my friend brought over.


----------



## lonelytree

I racked wine and mead. 

The cherry has a bit of funk to it..... it may go away. I'll let it sit for a couple weeks.

The Apricot is kinda nice.

The mead is nice but lacking something. Raisins or clove maybe.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Well, I couldn't stand seeing the row lying out there all harvested except for about 15 ft. of potatoes that were on this end of it, so I dug the new-potatoes up, plowed the entire thing under and planted a row of speckled butterbeans, and got the seed watered in. 

Looks like I got some baby squash coming along.


----------



## Jaclynne

Fox - I love your garden pictures!


----------



## foxfiredidit

yeah JK, I got a new camera last year and been trying to learn how to use it. Just need to find some more interesting subject matter. Not much wide open scenic stuff around here to shoot, so just waiting for an opportunity to get a good shot. I want to be ready in case a good one comes along, kinda like hunting I reckon.


----------



## doodlemom

It's finally raining good. I hope we get taken off the drought list.


----------



## plowhand

I'm glad everyone isn't having the weather problems we're having here. It's May in NC, and string beans and squash are dying....haven't seen any corn a foot high yet. Cool wet weather has everyones crops going backwards....leastways this county. It's supposed to hit the fortys one night next week!


----------



## newfieannie

it's pouriing here too and we needed it. what a difference those few hours have made. we are supposed to have several days of it. i went thrifting for a few hours and then pulled on my gear and transplanted the stuff i bought yesterday and today and did some dividing. best time to transplant is when it is like this. no transplant shock. course there is no one else in their garden around here weather like this but me. then again i have the best garden for blocks if i do say so myself. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne

Its rainy here too, not really enough to help, just be irritating while you're out. I have things to transplant too, and weedeating to do. I can't get the weedeater to start, I can see where the whole case is cracked, someone has been mistreating it. Why is it people don't take care of stuff they borrow. If something broke that I had borrowed, I'd get it repaired before I returned it. But then I did have to ask to get it returned after a year.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Today, I filled 6 raised beds with green compost!! (inbetween rain storms)
I was going to plant sat and sun, but the temp is gonna drop to about 35, so I am going to wait and do it mon and tue. 
I would cry if I lost my plants; they are doing SO well!!

Went down in the basement, and threw away 2 contractor sized garbage bags full of junk and straightened my 'panty'. 
It's all I could do, but it does look so much better.

Cleaned my room, burned some essential oils....man I love the smell of those things!!

This week was finals.
My intro to college class "A" my Interpersonal Relationships class "A" my English 111, "A".......and my math will not be posted until Friday or Saturday.
I am praying for a C, so I don't have to take it again, and it doesn't jack up my financial aid.....
I miss being at work.


----------



## WhyNot

For two weeks now my life has basically consisted of get up, go to work, work, come home, sleep, get up, go to work, come home, sleep, get up, go to work, etc.

Catching up and trying to fix my predecessors issues...so it was really nice to be surprised by these from two of my guys


----------



## newfieannie

i'm slowly getting a bit of color here. mostly tulips and daffs here yet. the rock garden has a little color today.after all the rain though i can't keep up with the dandeloins. i dont spray for them. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

that first pic. was where i cut some tulips for the tea table last night. i couldn't seem to post more than 5. that's probably our limit. 2 more i think the last one should be my forsythia. it was a tangled mess and i cleaned it out and cut half of it down in april.just love forsythia but they dont last long.~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

Such beautiful photos, Georgia! I feel the peace of your life through them. I'm glad you shared them with us!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Finished filling in the raised beds.
Prepped an area for my sunflowers.
Weeded the garden on the east side of the house.
Weeded around my horse radish.
Mowed around the front of the house (so I can weed my iris')
Ran to Lowes and the grocery

Praise the Lord, He is holding my back together.
Praise the Lord, I got a C in my math class!!!
Praise the Lord, I had a great day with my kids yesterday...


----------



## Terri

:thumb::hobbyhors:nanner::bow::bouncy:


----------



## WhyNot

Well. Over the next couple of weeks I will be moving in to my new apartment, I am so excited I will be within 10 miles of work instead of 46.

It has a larger kitchen than most I have looked at. I was upset at first that it was a flat top stove and they put in a huge microwave above it, cannot can on that set up but my neighbor who is also a coworker told me when I need to pressure can I can do it in her kitchen.

I have an outside area that is funky-perfect for me and so I will be able to grow things and I have a small creek that runs by so I can sit on my patio with my morning coffee and have something that isn't cars going by to look at 

And lots of HUGE storage.


----------



## tambo

Pictures for May.


----------



## tambo

Dixie cheesing. That white bunny is an evil witch. See how she as her ears kicked back.The gray rabbit is a sweetheart. The momma kitty with babies on Mother's Day. Mr. Rooster with his women.


----------



## elkhound

that garlic looks great tambo !!!


----------



## lonelytree

I rode my snowmachine for the last time this winter. It was 46 degrees and the trails were getting pretty punchy. They even pulled the trail markers. Got a call Thursday night that my friend needed fuel so go up early Friday and headed in to get a 55 gal barrel. Went 50 miles to town and fueled up. Still mad that it was too early for the Thai wagon to be open. Best Thai food in AK is in a bus next to a gas station. Go figure. Got back, hand pumped fuel into day tank. Engine would NOT prime to bleed. 7 hours later, I called a buddy and he gave me the idea to install a fuel bulb off a boat to force the fuel to the lift pump. 20 Minutes later, it was running.

Had an awesome meal for my reward. This guy can do a steak like no one else. 

Went back to my buddies place. Woke up Saturday am ay 6 AM and it was 45 degrees or so..... cheap thermometers .... with warm winds. Decided that I should head out before I get stranded until the first or second week in June. Snow stunk..... anything over 30 and the snowmachine would dart all over the place. Spent the rest of Saturday hauling trash and chatting with friends. The snow is going slow this year. I hope the blueberry crop is better than the last few years. Going to focus on moose this year.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Transplanted the survivers of 8 corn rows into one row so that ill havwe one row of early corn and replanted another row. 3rd time. Ill plant another 2 rows in a week. I planted beans in the row new also. I had a row of beans come up so I planted a row on either side of them. I trans planted a tomato plant and saw where a mole had dug up 2 others, or dug down I guess. I planted a row of cucumbers along side my garden fence.
Made a base plate to mount my new HF Preditor engine on my old Wards simplicity 2 wheel garden tractor. 5 14 13


----------



## trish4prez

Yesterday was the first day this month that I've had both the time and nice weather to do anything outside on my place. My chickens are now living in a clean coop, my little garden is planted, my tractor is running well, and lawn work is done. 

Here are some of my baby Marans. This picture makes them look huge! They are only six weeks old and out in the real world for the first time yesterday.


----------



## katydidagain

trish4prez said:


> Here are some of my baby Marans. This picture makes them look huge! They are only six weeks old and out in the real world for the first time yesterday.


Marans? How cool is that? Is the big roo still there? Or should I ask if you still have sticks?

I bought a pomegranate and banana on sale for my Mother's Day treat. I guess I'm settling into FL because I have a garden ready to set out once I figure out where it doesn't flood. Renting for now with a great roomie and trying to find my way. I actually hate bananas but the idea of getting 1 to produce intrigues me...I also have a pineapple start. Now I need citrus cuttings to root. Supposedly you can't grow artichokes here. Ha! You can't grow figs easily in the DC area and not at all in Ohio but I did so I'm ready for a new challenge.


----------



## SimplerTimez

I am back to the effusive, excessively humid and wonderfully scented FL. Night blooming jasmine, plumeria and other scents permeate the air. But it's hot  Thank goodness for the sea breeze! 
And the micro-haus is starting to get a li'l crowded with stuff from the big house 0_0 But the candles smell good and I like seeing my 'attitude' lifting things 

Love everyone's photos! My cherry tomatoes lived and are producing. The flowers I planted from the 1.00 table have gone crazy while I was away and are beautiful. I have coveted calibrachoa's for some time, but they are always so expensive! When I found these languishing on the dollar table, I had to take them home and give 'em some lovin'. They are repaying me


----------



## elkhound

25f here for hours....all plants are very sick now....frost is one thing...frozen solid is another.

the life of a peasant......oh boy...roflmao....might as well laugh as cry !!!!


----------



## trish4prez

Katy!!! Florida?? Good for you!!! You can send me the bananas as long as you can get them to me green! 

Yes, I finally found Marans!! I have 7 hens for sure, and maybe 3 roos. I'll probably sell one or two of the roos once they are old enough for me to decide which to keep. 

FR gave me one of his roos for a while (it went back to his house when he lost his), and my big one roamed the yard for three weeks. He became quite meek once he had no contact with 'his' hens anymore. He was picked up late one night while sleeping in a box he took over and dragged outside the window at the kitchen table. I think he became someone's supper, but I didn't ask any questions.  I still have the stick just in case the next one gets that bad! 

PS. My poor bald hens are getting feathers again. 



katydidagain said:


> Marans? How cool is that? Is the big roo still there? Or should I ask if you still have sticks?
> 
> I bought a pomegranate and banana on sale for my Mother's Day treat. I guess I'm settling into FL because I have a garden ready to set out once I figure out where it doesn't flood. Renting for now with a great roomie and trying to find my way. I actually hate bananas but the idea of getting 1 to produce intrigues me...I also have a pineapple start. Now I need citrus cuttings to root. Supposedly you can't grow artichokes here. Ha! You can't grow figs easily in the DC area and not at all in Ohio but I did so I'm ready for a new challenge.


----------



## doodlemom

I caught a really bad cold that hit yesterday all I did was the usual foraging for the chickens and bake 2 hubbard squash and 2 apple pies from frozen apples and squash which will make room for summer berries. My chickens love young curley dock, but they don't like virginia creeper. Anything they don't like they can kick around and poop on until it's ready to go to the garden.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, elk, that is so disappointing. I think we've switched weather this year. I could have planted end of April -- but I've been fooled too many times before, so I've waited till my last frost date, which is tomorrow. I hope to get some things in the ground by the end of this week. But who knew? I could have been harvesting some things by now!!



elkhound said:


> 25f here for hours....all plants are very sick now....frost is one thing...frozen solid is another.
> 
> the life of a peasant......oh boy...roflmao....might as well laugh as cry !!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, I started sowing Hay grazer at 10, and finished at 4. Hooked onto the roller packer and rolled the 12 acres and finished that by 7. That's the longest time ive spent on a tractor in 20yrs


----------



## Terri

May your crop be a good one!


----------



## lonelytree

Trying to snow here.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Supposd to rain here


----------



## no1cowboy

planted some tree plugs pine or something I forget, they were giving them away at the library. spent the afternoon working on my case garden tractor trying to keep it running, it has the only tiller I have on it!


----------



## Jaclynne

I hope it rains here.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Planted 15 beef stake tomatoes, pretty sure the wind will kill them.
Planted purple basil, sweet basil and cinnamon basil.
Planted Paddy Pan Squash and Zucchini.
Flipped the rest of the tomatoes in the dining room and watered them.
Cleaned the kitchen, dining room, and living room.
3 loads of laundry
Worked from 4-11
And here I sit.

Lord, please, no wind tomorrow (or rain please) so that I may plant!!


----------



## viggie

I didn't get a lot done the last couple weeks as I adjusted to the new job. It had been 15 years since I had a job where I was standing all day so it was a painful transition  But things are going much more smoothly now and I'm back to getting things done in the evening.

We had a late frost Monday morning, but that looks to be the last of it so I'll be planting this weekend. If the schedule doesn't change I have a 3 day weekend coming up that'll give me plenty of time to get the gardens done and catch up on chores.










It seems to be the right time finally...things are greening up nicely. These are the grapes leafing out and doing their grapey thing.










And the tulips are open










In the kitchen, the first batch of kombucha was finished and I was able to divide my scoby right away to keep a gallon going at a time.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yea, and Thank You Lord. im getting showers


----------



## newfieannie

that is a beautiful tulip. is it a parrot? i have some black somewhere. i am hopeing for the rain to hold off now. we have had it for a week. it stopped early this morning and i was able to get the mowing in the city done. it's supposed to rain a bit again tomorrow but the weekend is clear in which case i will head for the country and try to catch up out there.the rain did wonders with the garden though. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne

Its raining!


----------



## shanzone2001

I finally have a fenced in garden space!!! Yeah! The location I chose for my garden seems to be sitting on a rock shelf because it is almost impossible ot get t-posts into the ground (which says a lot because my son is pretty darn strong!):smack
The fencing can't be tightened or else it will pull the "barely there" t-posts out but it looks pretty cute. I love that country gardens don't have to be perfect!

I have 3 large vegetable beds, a small lettuce bed, a small carrot bed and a flower bed so far.

All of my baby birds are doing well...chicks, poults, goslings and keets. The most exciting thing around here is my daughter's 4h goat is about to kid!!!:happy:


----------



## Raeven

So... about a year before he died, my husband got on the biodiesel bandwagon in a big way. He sent me off to a workshop to learn how to make the stuff, built a biodiesel "still," and then decided he had to have a diesel vehicle to run on the fuel. One day he spied a 1981 Chevy Luv pickup truck with an Isuzu diesel engine and a tidy little camper shell on it. He dickered like an auctioneer and got the little truck for a very good price. Quite pleased with himself, he was.

We went through the truck as if it was destined for emergency vehicle duty, replacing windshield, tires, belts, hoses, battery... all the stuff you do. It ran well for about 2 trips to the dump, then suddenly wouldn't start. Glow plugs. Two had broken inside the head and needed to be replaced. Now head must be pulled. Truck sits. Husband passes away. Truck sits for, well, the better part of five years.

Finally I decide it's time to yard that infernal thing out of my woodshed area and get it running, once and for all. It will make a great pig truck, I think. I should be able to just toss small porkers in the back with the camper shell and take them anywhere I want to. Best laid plans, non?

I make a deal with my small engine guy, who likes to fiddle with diesel engines in his spare time. The kid is one of those engine wizards, just knows how mechanical stuff works with the intuition of Spock doing a mind meld. We get the truck to his place, where it has been taking spa treatments for the past couple of months.

Yesterday I get a call from the engine wizard that the head is off and shows that the head gasket had blown, so he's taking it to a buddy for machining. All sounds good. But no; turns out the head is cracked beyond repair. 

I know when I've been beat. The engine wizard and I kick around the best way to dump this @#$#!! truck. He throws it up on craigslist and immediately gets an offer of $500 for it. Since a scrap yard is willing to give only $200, that sounds fine with me.

I swing by DMV and learn it will cost $77 to transfer title. My small engine guy asks for $90 for the work he's got into it, but that's ridiculous. I won't let him take less than $250 for all the trouble he's gone to over it.

All told, I probably have close to $6,000 into that truck. I'll net $173 after the dust settles.

Do I know how to do a deal, or what??? :clap:


----------



## no1cowboy

I think I would have just got a new head, or another motor


----------



## Raeven

We talked about that, but they're very hard (virtually impossible) to find. I'm just tired of the whole rigamarole... I don't need the truck, have a full size one already in addition to my regular vehicle -- which also carries a decent load. It's ok.  Like they say, sometimes your best purpose in life is to serve as an example to others... of what not to do.


----------



## rkintn

Since I've moved, I've been trying to get some housecleaning jobs to help pay the bills. It's slowly but surely coming together. In between meeting clients to give quotes for housework, I managed to take the kids strawberry pickin' and we hit the local farmer's market..which was amazing! I can't wait to go back Here are some pics of the strawberry place:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...348.1073741847.1062423193&type=1&l=e3bfdfe18f

They will also have blueberries and blackberries next month, as well as having strawberries until August. They grow 5 or 6 different strawberries and insisted we taste them to find the ones we liked the most Their strawberry beds are beautiful! They were mounded up nearly a foot high covered in black plastic. Made for nice, easy and neat picking. We can't wait to go back. I'm seriously considering picking and then selling what we pick at the farmer's market. I paid $2.25/pound and at the market they were selling a pint (or maybe a quart? those little green baskets anyway) for $2.50!


----------



## viggie

newfieannie said:


> that is a beautiful tulip. is it a parrot? i have some black somewhere. i am hopeing for the rain to hold off now. we have had it for a week. it stopped early this morning and i was able to get the mowing in the city done. it's supposed to rain a bit again tomorrow but the weekend is clear in which case i will head for the country and try to catch up out there.the rain did wonders with the garden though. ~Georgia.


They are Fancy Frills Fringed Tulips


----------



## newfieannie

i must try to get them in sept. when the garden center gets their order. they do have quite a selection of dutch bulbs. i seem to have bigger and fancier tulips this year although i have not planted new ones for 2 years so they must not have bloomed last year. still waiting for my parrots to open. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree

Winter Weather Advisory....

And I get the pleasure of my first colonostomy.

What a great day!


----------



## Tommyice

LonelyTree that colonoscopy is important. TRUST ME!!!!! You don't want the surprise I got.

Good luck with it. My prayers for an uneventful tushy looksee!


----------



## tambo

The only thing I've done homesteady lately is buy an Excalibur Dehydrator. I was looking forward to planting some in the garden tomorrow but I woke up to rain this morning so it will be to wet for that now. Oh how I loath clay soil!!


----------



## newfieannie

been raining here for over a week but dry today so i took off for the country. had a great time. my son put shingles on the barn(i still call it a barn although it is only 1/4 the size it was) while i did the mowing. i could only do half the field because the ground is water logged and the mower would just destroy it. did the whole front of the place because it had dried . we went in the house after and had a tea. i cut some flowers. even though the old place is falling down it still feels like home. came back and fought a losiing battle with the dandelines. i wouldn't bother for myself but everyone sprays here and they still have them and it's probably because of me.i found something that works real good on them though. a small crowbar. it's been a long day but a happy one! ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree

Tommyice said:


> LonelyTree that colonoscopy is important. TRUST ME!!!!! You don't want the surprise I got.
> 
> Good luck with it. My prayers for an uneventful tushy looksee!


I officially feel cheap and unloved. Dr said again in 3 years. Couple minor things, but nothing too bad.

Loved the drug laden IV. I was out! The prep was hell!

Now for a nap!


----------



## Tommyice

Yeah LT that Profolol is great--well as long as you're not using Micheal Jackson's doctor. LOL!

Glad to hear things are well for you! Now go have some ice cream, you've earned it!


----------



## lonelytree

Tommyice said:


> Yeah LT that Profolol is great--well as long as you're not using Micheal Jackson's doctor. LOL!
> 
> Glad to hear things are well for you! Now go have some ice cream, you've earned it!


I was out for the entire procedure. Had to get a ride home though. I have ice cream every couple years. Not really into sweets. Maybe a salad and some spaghetti. I don't doo noodles often, but they seem to be something to ease back into eating.


----------



## SimplerTimez

no1cowboy said:


> I think I would have just got a new head


Where can I get one of those?!?!

Mine's slap wore out from catching up on vacation, plus being out of the office, plus being on call and everyone seeing me and therefore remembering that I am on call ::hides::

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

lonelytree said:


> I officially feel cheap and unloved. Dr said again in 3 years. Couple minor things, but nothing too bad.
> 
> Loved the drug laden IV. I was out! The prep was hell!
> 
> Now for a nap!


Glad no bad news LT!

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

Not one cotton pickin' thing homesteady done here, unless unloading a box and falling asleep with it's contents still on the bed counts.

Lease runs out end of June and I was apt shopping -egads, rents have gone up something terrible down here! If I stay here in the micro-haus, there's been no mention of raising the rent, and I can pay off more debt now that the farm is off of my shoulders. 
I'm in a redecorating mood but not much here belongs to me (furnished place), and I want some growing space (mutter, mumble, kick concrete).

So I'm thinking about creating a makeshift salad table out of boxes they throw away regularly at work. Lettuce grows fast, before the box could slap break down, and then I could just re-use the soil in a new box. And maybe some of those clay chimney flues for herbs.

Or, I could just work on my tan and say to h3ll with it all...(pensive and frustrated today) 
Sure am glad it's the weekend!

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

Wet heavy snow here. Needed a nap but it wasn't working. 

Gonna see if a fat plate of spaghetti and a movie will put me to sleep. Neighbor brought me Band of Brothers to watch. 

I gotta clean up the IV spot.....it's kinds nasty. Still have to wait a couple weeks for the final word. Some cowboy was roping in my gut.


----------



## doodlemom

From being sick all week I had to give a lot of prepared food in the fridge to the chickens. After regular house cleaning and going to the dump DD home sick with me and I needed a pick me up so we went to a nursery. She got a legacy blueberry bush and I got a black lace elderberry. I had bought a black laced elderberry mail order before, but it died the first year and it was tiny like 6 inches tall. This one is over 2 feet. I have Adams,Johns and either Nova or Kent which would be the better choices for elderberry....Like having a silkie chicken instead of a Rhode Island red...hmmmm too late to return it. Darn cold pills.


----------



## no1cowboy

SimplerTimez said:


> Where can I get one of those?!?!
> 
> Mine's slap wore out from catching up on vacation, plus being out of the office, plus being on call and everyone seeing me and therefore remembering that I am on call ::hides::
> 
> ~ST


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/02/130220084436.htm


----------



## no1cowboy

Well I finally got my case garden tractor to stay running and tilled up some garden.
I also planted a few tomato plants and cucumber plants
"notice the rhubarb up front there"


----------



## SimplerTimez

no1cowboy said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/02/130220084436.htm


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ1KDf3O-qU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ1KDf3O-qU[/ame]

~ST


----------



## tambo

I had a some what productive day today. I couldn't get in the big garden but I could tend to my tomatoes in my raised beds. I staked and tied them. I made a 5 gallon bucket of laundry detergent. Lol I work in a soap powder house so they might not appreciate that to much. Then I went and had lunch with a friend. She moved to a retirement place. It's real nice and she is super happy. I had a scary moment when I got back home but I'm going to make another post about that. I got all my yard mowed in about 21/2-3 hours today so I am loving the new mower. I took a few pictures.


----------



## no1cowboy

Today I planted potatoes carrots beets and some dill.

tambo you have way to much lawn you need to fence it and buy a horse!


----------



## tambo

no1cowboy said:


> tambo you have way to much lawn you need to fence it and buy a horse!


Amen I agree!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That is a huge yard Tambo. But the cash flow is much better with cows than horses! Glad you like your new mower.


----------



## tambo

I have a 2.5 acre field I mow with a tractor too. I wished I knew some one that would help me fence it in. I would fence the whole thing in.


----------



## newfieannie

looks really good Tambo! i like to mow.i can go round and round on that thing and forget any problems i have. i mow about 4 to 5 acres. looks good when it's finished. i only have about 9 alltogether. that 4 was all landscaped but is in rough shape now. i did start the mowing on friday. could only get half done because of the wetness. hope to start again on wednesday. i know one thing the first time being on the mower since last year i could hardly walk for awhile when i got off. i have to cut some brush that grew up first. never believe how fast it reverts to the wild. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie

It's finally time! Got 1 of the 3 main beds dug and planted today.  This is 3 slicing tomatoes, 18 sauce tomatoes, 4 peppers, and 2 eggplant. The 3 slicing tomatoes I started were stunted and sad so I did have to buy a set of those, but my garden center actually carries Purple Cherokee so I was able to get them with my employee discount at least!

You can also see I put up trellises all along the fence lines for beans and peas to go in next.










And my strawberry bed is finally established. This is the first year it came in full and vigorous and didn't need patching.










Carilee convinced me to try some risotto, so here is my attempt. Made with home canned bone broth and asparagus picked just moments before in the back yard (in the rain )

Asparagus Risotto

1 tablespoon butter
1 onion, finely chopped
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1 1/2 cups arborio rice
4 cups chicken broth
3/4 lb asparagus, chopped in 1 inch lengths
1/4 cup cream
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup fresh basil, chopped

Saute onions in butter until tender. Add garlic and cook one minute. Mix in rice until well coated. Add 1/2 cup broth and stir until absorbed. Mix in asparagus. Continue mixing in broth 1/2 cup at a time until absorbed, taking approximately 30 minutes. Stir in cream, cheese, and basil before serving.

Makes 4 servings.










A rare non-edible addition to the garden. Trumpet honeysuckle placed beside the clothesline for fragrance.


----------



## newfieannie

everything looks wonderful especially the meal! never heard of it though! do you have the strawberries in a cut tire? mine are at that stage with lots of flowers and a few buds and i have a small bird bath/feeder almost the same. just painted it pink and the bird yellow. it was getting kind of rough. i might paint it white but for a while i'll leave it pink. give the neighbors something to see. what is all the red or brown. mulch? in any case it looks good! ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie

I have a 3 tier strawberry garden. It's the only raised bed I have and I don't like it much. It requires constant weeding and watering...drives me nuts.

And I ended up mulching all of the paths because I didn't want to have to mow. The only grass I have left is in front in the parkway, and that's small enough I can weed wack it.


----------



## elkhound

finished my rocket stove

you can see a few more pics here

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-update-finished-stationary-rocket-stove.html


----------



## FarmboyBill

That looks pretty darn good.
I thought there was top be an area BELOW the wood burning for the draft to take effect? Don't know why It couldn't do that IN the area the wood was in, BUT what do I know.

I planted 123 acres of Haygrazer Tuesday. Yesterday, around 6 last evening I drove over a portion of it to retrieve a trailer I will need this week and thought to get it out from where it was so I wouldn't have to cross the muddy field to get it after it rained. There was NOTHING growing in it last night at 6/ When I went to church this morning, I saw in one tiny field it was growing. Went out after church and looked. Its an inch or 2 tall already


----------



## elkhound

bill many rocket stoves do have a shelf in them.i just fired it like it was and it didnt seem to need more draft as it took right off.but i might bend some metal and make a short shelf to get sticks above coals if i burn it for very long.its all a work in progress and learning.i even thought about a round grate in bottom if need be. i will show more about it as i fire and use it.


----------



## newfieannie

not doing too much today. it's Victoria Day weekend so i stayed away from the country and all the traffic going and coming. this and labor day i call slaughter weekends. my rock garden is filling in. soon be a burst of color in another week or so. my tiny pink birdbath with the yellow birdie. i got to fix his eyeball. the blue i dabbed on ran. i was trying to paint a rose on my otherwise drab teapot that lays flat against the fence. (the rubber gloves are to hold water to put my fresh flowers in. it's pitiful but it'll do. i'm just not a painter. except for barns,sheds and the like ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

Your wheat stand looks good, tambo. How are you planning to harvest it?


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> Your wheat stand looks good, tambo. How are you planning to harvest it?


Yes. My plan is to harvest it, grind it and make bread from it. If I just do it once I will be happy. I'm sure I will feed some to the chickens too.


----------



## Tommyice

Surgeon cleared me today to take the reins of my recovery. I'm only limited by myself now!!!!!!!!!

Good thing too. I've got some repairs to the apartment. Porter was less than happy that mom was away for so long. He crushed the front door knob! Removed all the drawers from my dresser and dumped them. Generally made a mess of the place. 

I still have strawberries to plant and we're waiting on the rototiller repairs to finish planting the garden.


----------



## tambo

Glad you have been let loose but remember to take it slow and easy. Don't over do it!! Sorry Porter had such a bad time. Poor baby he was worried about you.


----------



## Tommyice

Thanks Tambo. I'll be taking it easy with stuff. Don't want to go back to the hospital before I'm scheduled to. We're all laughing that if Porter had successfully gotten out if he'd track me to the hospital.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Surgeon cleared me today to take the reins of my recovery. I'm only limited by myself now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good thing too. I've got some repairs to the apartment. Porter was less than happy that mom was away for so long. He crushed the front door knob! Removed all the drawers from my dresser and dumped them. Generally made a mess of the place.
> 
> I still have strawberries to plant and we're waiting on the rototiller repairs to finish planting the garden.


I'm thrilled you're back on your feet and getting back into the swing of your life -- best medicine in the world!! As you have already been admonished, please don't overdo!

Poor Porter. He'll probably be traumatized for awhile... glad you're reunited at last.


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> Yes. My plan is to harvest it, grind it and make bread from it. If I just do it once I will be happy. I'm sure I will feed some to the chickens too.


LOL, I did actually work out that you intended to harvest it and not just watch it wave around in the wind.  My question was, HOW are you planning to harvest it? With a scythe? Will you be threshing, then?


----------



## Raeven

Just when I think I've got this place all figured out.... I don't.

Last February, I was hurrying to get out of town, and that meant getting the place ready for a house and critter sitter. It so happened that my trip coincided with when I usually drain and refill my spa, a task I do 3 times a year and have never had (or created) any problems. 

I thought my house sitter would enjoy a fresh, clean spa, so I hastened to drain, refill and balance chemicals before I left. In my haste, I put a leeeeetle bit too much calcium in the mix. Wasn't a problem for awhile, but a month ago, I noticed scale -- first time for everything.

I drained the spa, I refilled it, rebalanced chemicals, problem solved -- or so I thought. Yesterday, more scale. Fine. This morning, Drain AGAIN. Refill AGAIN. Run jets for a long while with a lot of vinegar added to the water. Still more scale. I must have got a lot more on the wild side with that calcium than I realized -- but it's getting much better. One last time, I think. Drain AGAIN. Refill AGAIN. Well, almost. Fill... three quarters of the way, and then discover I have done something I have never done before. I have exhausted my well! Somehow it never occurred to me this could happen!

My water guy sternly instructed me to turn everything off and "give it a rest." So... no running water for me tonight.

Things I learned:

1) There will be approximately 1,000 gallons of water in my well at any given time.

2) When the well is exhausted, it will take roughly a day to recharge. (I hope.)

3) Sometimes it's better to take that shower first thing in the morning.

Won't be doing that again.

At least the scale is gone.  And glad I topped up all the water for the critters yesterday.


----------



## littlejoe

vigilant20 said:


> Carilee convinced me to try some risotto, so here is my attempt. Made with home canned bone broth and asparagus picked just moments before in the back yard (in the rain )
> 
> A rare non-edible addition to the garden. Trumpet honeysuckle placed beside the clothesline for fragrance.


Never heard of risotto, but it looks like a fine meal! do you put meat in it?


I'm not a flower grower either, but I've got 3 trumpet vines, Don't know if that's the same? One is 4 years old, and I think might just claim an x-power pole this year. I like low maintenance plants that are happy to see me coming with a hose every once in a while!



elkhound said:


> finished my rocket stove
> 
> you can see a few more pics here
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-update-finished-stationary-rocket-stove.html





elkhound said:


> finished my rocket stove
> 
> you can see a few more pics here


That's a super cool little stove, elk! I like the idea of firing them with little wood.

I made a disco cooker that mounts on a detachable stand for a propane burner or with it's welded on short legs can set on campfire coals. Something like you made would fit right into its profile! It's kind of an experiment, and I need to do some slight adjustments to the welded legs... it still cooks good, but it can be better.

I like your ideas and thoughts... as always!


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> Your wheat stand looks good, tambo. How are you planning to harvest it?


Sorry I misread that! 

I'm not sure. I've been looking at scythes online. I've also been watching videos on how to thrash it. If anyone has any idaes I would be interested in hearing them.


----------



## Prismseed

Moved in with friends (in town), been broke as a joke. Dropped 60 pounds. Was hanging out with a new friend the other day and she busts out a 'Back to Basics book' may not be doing my own homesteading but I think I just found a buddy that I can help with theirs.


----------



## tambo

I made a mad dash through the garden today before work trying to get some stuff done. The clay soil is so hard my greenbeans are having a hard time coming up. I ran the little weasel tool across three rows hoping to break it up some so they can come on up. I had one cuc that looked poorly so I gave it a shot of manure tea. I put up a trellis for the cucs to climb on. I just stuck some cattle panels in the ground. I planted a few more seeds in case the one died. I hilled about 30ft of potatoes in about 15 mins. Have you heard of power walking? Well I powered hilled. LOL I worked up a blister on the side of my thumb doing it. 

I'm not one to call in at work but I tell you I was very tempted today. :grump: I wanted to work in the garden!!


----------



## no1cowboy

I took apart my main generator that quit this winter, when I took the head off carburetor parts fell out not good well now I know the problem its off to town to order parts.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The garden is still very wet from the weekend rains, but it looks like the watermelons I planted in early April will make it. The cantaloupe are a bust, and I need to replant them. The Early Girl tomatoes are alive but not thriving, but the Rutgers are blooming and growing like gang busters. All these plants survived two frosts, which is a miracle itself. It looks like we may be able to cut hay Thursday, and it's about two weeks past its prime, but still in decent shape. It should be a large harvest. I worked with my brother to cut about 12 dead red oaks on a new fence line we're building. The drought from the last few years seemed to hit them much harder than the other trees, although I'm losing a lot of red maple too. But most of the maple is blow down.


----------



## FarmboyBill

As mentioned elsewhere, I see that 6 or less of my drouth tomato seed I planted has come up. I got the seed from TT.
I finally found the pulley that went on the old engine of my troy bilt Horse tiller, and it fit on the new HF Preditor engine which I got mounted to the frame on the tiller. I found out what size V Belts to get for it and got them ordered. For the life of me, I cant see how to mount those belts onto the pulleys once I get them.
I put the V Belt to my belly mower for the Cub Farmall in the pickup. I got to get a couple of them.
Ill also need to get a V belt MAYBE for my Wards 2 wheel garden tractor that I got a new HF P engine on.
Im still waiting for a small engine mechanic to get a Kohler engine, and a self propelled walk behind lawn mower with a Kawasake? side shaft on it fixed. IF by the next time I have to go to town, likely next week, he hasn't yet got them fixed, after over a year, Ill take them to a close friend who has also retired, and is fixing lawn mowers ect now.
I got a new to me rear tractor tire for my H Farmall Sat. I aired it up to around 22lbs yesterday and let it set. Ill check it before putting it on. Ive got 2 different size tires on it. Ones for a M Farmall. Ill keep it, though the tires nearly shot on the M rim for a spare.


----------



## Terri

This year I made a short row of bush beans, and there is a stake at each end of the row.

I am going to tie string from one stake to the other, to give the bush beans something to lean on so they do not flop over and get dirty. I figure string on each side of the row would give them support on both sides.


----------



## ldc

Terri, I just did the string thing for the beans this past weekend; we had 2 mornings of sideways torrential rain that beat them up. The strings are helping to get everything up off the ground. Best of luck to you and your beans!


----------



## Raeven

Well (haha!), my water pump saga is not yet at an end. Seems I seized up the well pump motor. The entire pump must be replaced. Soonest that can happen is tomorrow. I can't feel too bad. The well pump is the original one installed when this place was built in 1985. I was informed it isn't even grounded, because "they didn't ground 'em back in those days." Funny; I don't think of 1985 as "those days"... :shocked: 

As if I hadn't already done enough dumb things yesterday, I left the hose in the spa to finish filling it up when the water problem was resolved... and it about half emptied itself out again. I found this out when I went to take some water from the spa to heat for washing dishes this morning. I am sure the look on my face when I discovered this development was one that people who dislike me would have paid money to see. And I've have let them, too. This welll pump replacement is going to be expensive!

I asked the water guys if they happened to make a well pump for dummies. They do! I will have one tomorrow!

Good thing it's raining. I'll go have my shower now.

All that's left is the celebrating...


----------



## FarmboyBill

U asked people if they MADE a well pump??


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> I've been looking at scythes online. I've also been watching videos on how to thrash it. If anyone has any idaes I would be interested in hearing them.


Respect if you can do it! I've not personally scythed, but I have several friends who have and I guess it's not as easy as it looks. Having the right tool, having it sharpened correctly and learning how to find a rhythm are all important skills, according to their experiences.

My understanding is that non-mechanical threshing is also a lot of work.

We take so much for granted!

I'll be interested to hear how your experience goes!


----------



## Raeven

FarmboyBill said:


> U asked people if they MADE a well pump??


Sorry if my syntax was too tortured for you to work out that what I intended to say was, "Is a well pump manufactured/made/produced that will keep me from burning up the motor again?"

And yes, there is.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## katydidagain

My brother loves to scythe; he's quite good at it. I never could get the hang of it. However during my landscaping employment I cut down a lot of ornamental grass. Easiest way was to bungee cord the top then cut it off with long "nosed" loppers. Quick, fairly neat and easy. Haven't a clue how to thresh it out. (Have you considered offering some to crafters for dried flower arrangements, etc.? Try it on CL after pricing it at Michael s. I used to grow black wheat for projects.)


----------



## littlejoe

tambo said:


> Sorry I misread that!
> 
> I'm not sure. I've been looking at scythes online. I've also been watching videos on how to thrash it. If anyone has any idaes I would be interested in hearing them.


 Tambo, it looks from the pics like you have several acres? And a combine would be a favored tool if available. I think scything and winnowing would be a big job for the return on time you'll get? And I don't know how much you plan to use? It looks like a good stand, at the moment.



Raeven said:


> "Is a well pump manufactured/made/produced that will keep me from burning up the motor again?"
> 
> And yes, there is.
> 
> Hope that clarifies.


 Sorry Raeven, but you are pretty gullible!  You've got almost 30 years of service out of a pump, and I'm deducing from your posts, it's a submersible? THat is a long time for any! 

Unfortunately all will fail at some point...no matter the design.


----------



## tambo

little joe that plot is about 30ft by 40ft maybe. I wished I had planted the rest in wheat to though. What ever I don't harvest will be used for a dove field!


----------



## Raeven

littlejoe... yes, a submersible pump. And yes, I've been expecting a failure for some time. What the pump repair guys talked about was some mechanism that prevents the well pump from pumping when you lose surface tension -- a condition I apparently caused. The new well pump will have one of those gizmos, so if I happen to lose surface tension again, the pump shuts itself down and stays off for a pre-set period of time, instead of the well pump motor continuing to pump and burning itself up. Does this make sense, at last? I am trying to repeat what was explained to me in only having heard it once. This is technology with which I have never familiarized myself.

Once the surface tension has been regained, the pump will start itself up automatically without necessity for me going out to manually build the pressure again. That's quite different than what I've had to do for the past 8 1/2 years.

They explained it all very well, though I surely have not as I am no expert on well pumps and never claimed to be. I guess if that makes me gullible, then I am. A widow lady can't be an expert on everything, that's sure. I trust the outfit, have worked with them several times throughout my time here.

By all means, have a laugh at my expense -- what other point is there for me to post these little missives?


----------



## littlejoe

tambo said:


> little joe that plot is about 30ft by 40ft maybe. I wished I had planted the rest in wheat to though. What ever I don't harvest will be used for a dove field!


WOW! It looked like several in the pictures?Don't know what your planned use of the harvested portion is either? If it's chicken feed, and I don't know much, but i'd be tempted to harvest it now, in a hay form. And not worry about the trouble of thrashing. I'd think they'd pick the grain out and be glad to get some green stuff through the winter. If you want some to grind, I'd think any farmer would be glad to help you out? There is often enough spilled on corners and in places where the grain is transferred to make several hundred pounds, if a person wanted to glean it. I see spillage everywhere when I'm picking up straw bales. It's also real good feed if cut at the right time.

Harvesting doves from it is an excellent idea!!!

In fact, I'm headed to Texas friday to pick up wheat (not straw) bales behind a local producer that's going there because the pickings look so slim here for the summer.


Raeven said:


> littlejoe... yes, a submersible pump. And yes, I've been expecting a failure for some time. What the pump repair guys talked about was some mechanism that prevents the well pump from pumping when you lose surface tension -- a condition I apparently caused. The new well pump will have one of those gizmos, so if I happen to lose surface tension again, the pump shuts itself down and stays off for a pre-set period of time, instead of the well pump motor continuing to pump and burning itself up. Does this make sense, at last? I am trying to repeat what was explained to me in only having heard it once. This is technology with which I have never familiarized myself.
> 
> Once the surface tension has been regained, the pump will start itself up automatically without necessity for me going out to manually build the pressure again. That's quite different than what I've had to do for the past 8 1/2 years.
> 
> They explained it all very well, though I surely have not as I am no expert on well pumps and never claimed to be. I guess if that makes me gullible, then I am. A widow lady can't be an expert on everything, that's sure. I trust the outfit, have worked with them several times throughout my time here.
> 
> By all means, have a laugh at my expense -- what other point is there for me to post these little missives?


I getcha now, Raeven! Yes, you can burn a pump motor up when the well is drawed down to far. It can happen because there is no longer water flowing past the motor if the recharge rate is to slow. The motor will heat up because of this.

There are water level sensing electrodes used. (It's been 25 years since I've been that involved much in water production). Flow restriction devices, or simply a production valve closed enough to meet well output. However none of these are infallible. And with the years you have on your water system, I'd say you've done excellent!

I'm sure this outfit will do their best to meet your needs.


----------



## Raeven

littlejoe.. that's it, exactly. Thank you for clarifying my poor attempts to explain! Who knows? If I hadn't tried to fill the spa a second time, I may have goosed another 5 years out of that old well pump!!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Sything is relatively easy. I first did it as a GS kid on alfalfa for rabbits.
Trick is to keep the far end or nose, up and out of the ground,
and, bringing it across from the side across the front of you with the blade even all through the trip. You might practice this on the lawn so that yo can see what the blade is doing.
ONCE, you get the technique of keeping the blade borth out of the ground, and traveling straight across from side through to front, then all that's left is to learn to move forward.
When you take the sythe back to the back of your side for the beginning of the stroke, say from the right side, move forward with the left foot. When the stroke is completed, move forward with the left. take the sythe back for a new stroke, and move the L foot forward. Complete the stroke and move the right foot forward. The right foot ends in place with the left. Good luck.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Tambo, just take your weed eater and use it like a scythe. Instead of weed eating right and left, just use a cutting stroke from one direction only, like right to left. Looks like that would give some uniformity in the direction the stalks fall. As long as the string doesn't contact the wheat heads, it ought to work. Hey, I ain't ever done this, but I've got a lot of experience with a weed eater. I'd try something dumb before I went and bought a scythe though.


----------



## tambo

My boss and I were talking about using a weed eater. I've been looking at the hand scythes. If I buy one it will probably be one of those.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Scythe work is supposed to be great exercise, and very good for ruminating thought, once the rhythm and technique is learned.
You do have to sharpen the blade regularly though while working, or so I've read. One of the bloggers that I read regularly scythes her entire lawn.

Good luck!

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill

I hope by(hand scythe), you mean exactly that, tho I don't know how you would use a scythe any other way than by hand, BUT I hope your not thinking of a sickle. Short 6in handle, 1/2 moon blade. It can be done with a sickle. Was gonna say id be glad it was your back instead of mine when you were done, BUT I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## newfieannie

not sure but i think they do mean a sickle. very hard on the back doing any amount of it. as Bill said Sything is easy once you get the hang of it. i started as a child also. i find it very stress relieving. i can keep at that all day once i get in the swing only stopping to sharpen. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

still raining here. that must be 2 weeks at least with some every day. i transplanted my Mock Orange today in the pouring down rain. from back of the house to the front. i was like a drowned rat. good day for it though. it has not flowered in 5 years so i'll keep my fingers crossed on that one. if anyone has advise on them i'll certainly take it.

then i went to the garden center. bought another 200 dollars worth of plants and transplanted them. by that time i was wet again. feel good though. my son dropped in for his grub and was amazed at how good everything looked. we could do with some sun now though.

tomorrow i head to the country to clean out the barn now that the shingles are on and it's dry. got my self a large vintage slide today at the buy and sell for xmas decorating that i have been wanting for ages. in excellent shape. they are usually quite expensive. i got it for 60 dollars which i'm happy with. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

If using a sycthe relieves stress I should have planted the whole place in wheat and invest in one!! :hair:grump: I just found out I have to work 3 12 shifts next week on top of the 6 days a week already. All work and no play makes for a grumpy girl!!


----------



## Raeven

tambo, sure sorry to hear it. That's the worst during gardening season!! Hope the extra money is of help, at least.


----------



## Raeven

My water woes are over at last. New pump installed today, no fuss, no muss (except to my bank account), and I should be good for another 30 years!

The workers did verify that it was in fact the original pump installed in 1985. I also learned that the well is 122 feet deep with a static water line of 28 feet and 15 gallons per minute of pressure. I am told this is good. So good, in fact, that there was no need to put the shut-off regulator (or whatever the previously-referenced gizmo is called) on the new pump. 

I was also exonerated from responsibility for burning up the motor, because the fellow told me it would have been impossible to pump out so much water that the pump motor was in danger of burning up. He did say it would be a good idea to pump no more than 400 gallons or so at a time, but that was more to keep from overtaxing the water softener unit than the pump. I guess the poor old thing just... wore out. :zzz:

A shower never felt so good, the dishes are done, a load of laundry is swishing away, and I am glad this little waterless caper is at an end.  Now... it's just about time for the water heater to crap out...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We're cutting hay. My brother started this afternoon and I'll plan to finish up tomorrow. So, it looks like it will be anything but a holiday weekend, but it's worth it. Getting hay in the barn is always a good feeling. Kinda' like having all your firewood cut for the Winter or having your pantry full of "stuff", both grown and store bought.

Sorry about your work schedule Tambo. Sounds like you have an out of balance situation between work and home, which can be a toughie.


----------



## tambo

The money will always help. How is a person suppose to be able to provide their own fresh vegetables working like this? I did have time today to clean out a raised bed taken over by bermuda grass. 

I know God made weeds so we could reflect on our lives while we weed. He made bermuda grass for hard headed and stubborn people like me because we need a little extra time reflecting! LOL

I did see baby tomatoes on the tomato plants and baby squash on the squash plants. I may not have time to put anything up but I will be able to eat some fresh.


----------



## SimplerTimez

RW - I miss the smell of fresh cut hay, it's heavenly. 
Tambo - Sorry to hear, but the extra $$ means faster payoff on the mower 
Raeven - YAY on having water again

I'm working tonight - engineers went missing and I'm having to track down people to do the work. I hate having to be the Evil One 

Bought some cool garden oriented decorations half price and plan to spend Monday puttering, pulling weeds, planting my new rose bush and putting up my string lights. I've still got that 'nesting' thing going on now that I've decided I'm staying another year in the micro-haus.

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Grow where you're planted, that's what I always say.  Sounds like you're doing a good job of that, ST. Good for you!


----------



## foxfiredidit

It rained here today, and boy did the garden need it. Too wet to work so I took a few shots. 

1. The larger garden
2. The kitchen garden
3. The cucumbers with their pine straw and sticks "horizontal trellis" 'cause I got tired of build trellis for the pole beans. 
4. Garlic
5. My favorite place at about noon to 2pm...the hammock!
6. Wild roses from Tennessee...they were pink up there, and don't bloom often here...probably need some water every now and then.
7. Two of those little green lizards fighting for their turf around the fire pit. 
8. And one of my most favorite songs, "Magnolia...(you sweet thang) by Jose"


----------



## SimplerTimez

What kind of camera are you using Fox? The clarity is terrific. I use an old Nikon, but sometimes my cell phone actually captures better photos.

Nice gardens, and I'm stealing the hammock. 

Oh look, I didn't mess my R's even though I had to speak to India tonight. Go.Me.

Go.Me.To.Bed.

Later all,

~ST


----------



## Raeven

You and your lizards.  Stunning photos, as always, Fox.


----------



## foxfiredidit

ST, its one of those Olympus waterproof "point and shoot", I got it because I'm prone to falling out of the boat.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I like those lizards...gonna fatten one up and have him for brunch one day, continental breakfasts are so avante garde.


----------



## Raeven

The whole lizard? Or just the tail?


----------



## tambo

Fox for someone that doesn't like to garden, you sure do an awesome job at it!! I can imagine the job you do on things you like to do!!


----------



## Jenstc2003

Well- it's nothing nearly as awesome as the pics above- but I finally have a little something to show in my garden!! My first year- and I am worried about the tomatoes! I trimmed the yellowed leaves off yesterday evening after the pic- but they are all flowering, so I hold out hope! I also planted some more peppers and eggplants in the garden beds.


----------



## Terri

I am stiff and sore today! I must be getting old or something!

Yesterday was the first fishing trip of the year: I fished for a little over an hour and caught 2 largish bluegill which I ate for lunch. 

Went home and DD had gotten he permit to burn some brush and she was going hard at it: when she got tired my youngest was home from school and he spelled her while I supervised (his first burn). When *HE* got sick of it I took over: it just needed watching and raking by then. DD cooked spaghetti for dinner.

I am STIFF and I am SORE! AMAZING! From that little bit of outside work.....

I really must be getting old!


----------



## Terri

Foxfiredidit, your skill at taking pictures is amazing!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Jen, tomatoes are tough cookies sometimes. I quit growing them for a year or two on account of not having any luck with keeping them going. I think Zong posted about Huglekulture, plus I found more info on this forum about tomatoes. So nowadays I dig a little bigger hole to plant them in, and put rotten wood down in the bottom, with a little potting soil to fill in the gaps, I prune the tomatoes' bottom leaves away and plant them deep. When they take hold and get over being shocked by transplanting, I've been sprinkling about a 1/4 cup of that white powdery garden lime around each plant. Later on maybe a week or two, I put a teaspoon of epsom salt in a gallon of water, which is enough for 3-4 plants, and pour that around them. I don't wet the leaves when I water them, pinch off a lot of suckers that want to grow too big, also during this time I tell them stories about gnomes and leprechans, and finally I feed them about every 7 days with that Miracle Grow I got at Wal-Mart. I have no reason to know if this is the right way or not, but at least I get some tomatoes.

Oh yeah, when you see tiny black material collected on a leaf, look above it as that is worm poop fallen down. You can pick them off if you have a good eye, but I spray them critters to death with poison.


----------



## tambo

Those tomato horn worms give me the willies. I grab and throw at the same time. :lookout: The chickens won't even mess with them. :shocked:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Great garden pictures.


----------



## newfieannie

i grow my tomatoes same as Fox. minus the stories .i do hum when i'm planting though. i went out to my place this morning just to drop off a microwave and my sled/sleigh i mentioned above and stock the fridge. then i set up my hummingbird feeder. wasn't there 10 min. before there were 2 hummers. dont understand that. here i am only 20 minutes away with hundreds of flowers in bloom and nary a hummer.

i should probably have waited to take out my spare microwave. came back. put a bun in mine . must have had it on for longer than i thought. smoke started pouring out. had to drag it to the deck. what a godawful smell!.people must be able to smell it a couple of blocks. i think it's toast. i do have one in the lower level but will need one upstairs to save steps.. by the way the barn that we put the shingles on last week is dry and we have certainly had lots of rain since then. must have done it properly. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jenstc2003

Thanks!! I know my step Dad uses Sevin dust- I'd really rather not go that drastic, but the lime and epsom salts might be a good thing. And I'd never have thought of putting wood there. There is a mix of potting soil with fertilizer and without at the bottom and then regular topsoil at the top, which I did my best to mix up as well as I could. And I sprinkled some fertilizer on it- my best guess was that I may have done a bit too much of that with the fertilizer already in the one bag of potting soil. Also it got a little dry for a couple of days which might not help.



foxfiredidit said:


> Jen, tomatoes are tough cookies sometimes. I quit growing them for a year or two on account of not having any luck with keeping them going. I think Zong posted about Huglekulture, plus I found more info on this forum about tomatoes. So nowadays I dig a little bigger hole to plant them in, and put rotten wood down in the bottom, with a little potting soil to fill in the gaps, I prune the tomatoes' bottom leaves away and plant them deep. When they take hold and get over being shocked by transplanting, I've been sprinkling about a 1/4 cup of that white powdery garden lime around each plant. Later on maybe a week or two, I put a teaspoon of epsom salt in a gallon of water, which is enough for 3-4 plants, and pour that around them. I don't wet the leaves when I water them, pinch off a lot of suckers that want to grow too big, also during this time I tell them stories about gnomes and leprechans, and finally I feed them about every 7 days with that Miracle Grow I got at Wal-Mart. I have no reason to know if this is the right way or not, but at least I get some tomatoes.
> 
> Oh yeah, when you see tiny black material collected on a leaf, look above it as that is worm poop fallen down. You can pick them off if you have a good eye, but I spray them critters to death with poison.


----------



## SimplerTimez

foxfiredidit said:


> ST, its one of those Olympus waterproof "point and shoot", I got it because I'm prone to falling out of the boat.


Hmmm, I just realized I have one of those that my daughter traded me for the KitchenAid mixer that I didn't have room for. I may have to pull it out of the box and try it this weekend. Thanks for the tip.

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

tambo said:


> Those tomato horn worms give me the willies. I grab and throw at the same time. :lookout: The chickens won't even mess with them. :shocked:


I used to squish them when I was wearing gloves. That got too gross so I just kept a bucket of water around instead.

When they have the parasitic wasp eggs on them they are really cool looking 

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Have to share some extremely welcome news I got yesterday. 

First, some background: My little farm is planted out mostly in trees: Doug Fir, Red Cedar and some White Fir. They are in various stages of growth, some 40-year, some 30, some 20 and some 10.

About a year ago, I noticed about half a dozen tops in one of my stands of 30-year timber had died. Me no likey. Called an arborist as I am not an expert in these matters. I'm still learning a very lot about trees. Head arborist is not available for some time, but he offers to send his newly-hired sidekick -- a recent college graduate with a lot of enthusiasm and not much field experience. Kid comes out, prowls for about 2 hours and tells me he's not sure, but he thinks it might be laminated root rot. I quietly freak out inside. Kid says he wants to send head arborist to confirm. We agree to this course of action. The appointed month arrives and no head arborist. I don't care; by now, I've contacted the local forest service office to enlist their expertise.

Meantime, I notice for the first time ever, also in my 30-year trees, some righteous needle death. Just little segments, but it looks dreadful. Could these events be related?? And if so, what can I do?? Freak-out factor goes quite a little higher. This is my "crop" we're talking about, nurtured for 40 years or so in between harvests! No second chance for me to get this right.

Forest service gal comes out a couple of months ago. A nice, kind lady. We amble, we sample, we take photos. She is unsure. We think fungus of some kind, but again, still not sure. The tree top death? No clue. She asks for leave to consult her colleagues in Salem. Of course!

Called back a month later and confirmed, probably fungus for the needle death. Should I worry this will continue? Should I just harvest to salvage what I can now, start again? She'll do more research and get back to me. I cool my heels for a few more weeks.

Ok, so yesterday, she brings out the big gun, super-experienced forest service hotshot from up in Salem to have a look for himself. He looks for about two minutes, and I can tell he knows EXACTLY what is going on. As to the needle death, yes; a fungus. One that will not affect the tree growth. Rare for conditions to occur that will cause it to happen very often, so not to worry.

The tree tops? Gray squirrels.  GRAY SQUIRRELS!!! NOT laminated root rot!! My neighbors across the street think they are so charming and cute, they feed them. I'll be doing something else to them.

I mentioned the young arborist's assistant's verdict about the rot, and the forest service guy couldn't help himself. He burst out laughing. He proclaimed my trees to all be in fine shape and at their various stages, on their way to an excellent harvest one day.

I know who I'm calling from now on!!

Dodged a bullet.  A couple of them, actually. The squirrels will not be so fortunate.


----------



## Echoesechos

Raeven said:


> Have to share some extremely welcome news I got yesterday.
> 
> First, some background: My little farm is planted out mostly in trees: Doug Fir, Red Cedar and some White Fir. They are in various stages of growth, some 40-year, some 30, some 20 and some 10.
> 
> About a year ago, I noticed about half a dozen tops in one of my stands of 30-year timber had died. Me no likey. Called an arborist as I am not an expert in these matters. I'm still learning a very lot about trees. Head arborist is not available for some time, but he offers to send his newly-hired sidekick -- a recent college graduate with a lot of enthusiasm and not much field experience. Kid comes out, prowls for about 2 hours and tells me he's not sure, but he thinks it might be laminated root rot. I quietly freak out inside. Kid says he wants to send head arborist to confirm. We agree to this course of action. The appointed month arrives and no head arborist. I don't care; by now, I've contacted the local forest service office to enlist their expertise.
> 
> Meantime, I notice for the first time ever, also in my 30-year trees, some righteous needle death. Just little segments, but it looks dreadful. Could these events be related?? And if so, what can I do?? Freak-out factor goes quite a little higher. This is my "crop" we're talking about, nurtured for 40 years or so in between harvests! No second chance for me to get this right.
> 
> Forest service gal comes out a couple of months ago. A nice, kind lady. We amble, we sample, we take photos. She is unsure. We think fungus of some kind, but again, still not sure. The tree top death? No clue. She asks for leave to consult her colleagues in Salem. Of course!
> 
> Called back a month later and confirmed, probably fungus for the needle death. Should I worry this will continue? Should I just harvest to salvage what I can now, start again? She'll do more research and get back to me. I cool my heels for a few more weeks.
> 
> Ok, so yesterday, she brings out the big gun, super-experienced forest service hotshot from up in Salem to have a look for himself. He looks for about two minutes, and I can tell he knows EXACTLY what is going on. As to the needle death, yes; a fungus. One that will not affect the tree growth. Rare for conditions to occur that will cause it to happen very often, so not to worry.
> 
> The tree tops? Gray squirrels.  GRAY SQUIRRELS!!! NOT laminated root rot!! My neighbors across the street think they are so charming and cute, they feed them. I'll be doing something else to them.
> 
> I mentioned the young arborist's assistant's verdict about the rot, and the forest service guy couldn't help himself. He burst out laughing. He proclaimed my trees to all be in fine shape and at their various stages, on their way to an excellent harvest one day.
> 
> I know who I'm calling from now on!!
> 
> Dodged a bullet.  A couple of them, actually. The squirrels will not be so fortunate.


 
Oh Raeven, they are a real problem over here to... In some of our subdivisions they are killing a fair amount of trees. So during my inspections I mention if they have squirrel damage. It's fairly easy too tell if you know what you are seeing. Over population and territory are the culprits. Glad it's all working out. I live in a town with very large Ponderosa Pines and several people have been feeding the squirrels and then having tree issues. Neighbor started taking care of them. He got a permit to legally shoot them.

I was thinking Ips when you first said dying tops,. We have that in our town. So the fungus, is that where the needles fall off but grow back. Doesn't hurt the health or mortality of the trees, etc.? Had that in an area few years ago.


----------



## Raeven

Hi, Echos, I thought I might hear from some PNWers who appreciated the anxiety this situation caused!  I'm sorry it's such a problem where you are, too.

No, no IPS here as yet. I get lots of notices about anything having to do with the forestry issues in my local area, and I don't recall hearing mention of any infestations nearby. First time for everything -- just glad it's not my trees!

Re the fungus, it was something the forest service expert said very fast and unintelligible to me -- although I can call them and get the exact name and spelling of what it is, if you wish. The informal name was webbed needle fungus, I think. The needles won't grow back in the spots where they died off, but the new growth on the trees is robust. He said the health of the trees is not in jeopardy, even if I see it for a couple more years -- which he thought might be likely. He said for seedlings, the situation might be different. Before I replant, I'll do a lot more research. May plant a different species -- not a bad idea in any case.

Maybe I'll start a vineyard. 

The permit to shoot squirrels is interesting... when I mentioned that it would be gratifying to have a good purpose for target-shooting, both the forest service folks just grinned. I guess that would have been an opportune time for them to mention the need for a permit, and they didn't, so... I won't worry about it.


----------



## newfieannie

rain stopped for awhile today and i topdressed my whole perennial bed. planted a burning bush. mowed the yard and median.went and bought more soil. that took most of the day. made cinnamon buns early this morning. had a bath with epsom salts. i'll probably go up soon and watch some old movies . probably go to bed early. midnight is early for me. rain again tomorrow so no work in the country. might go thrifting. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez

newfieannie said:


> rain stopped for awhile today and i topdressed my whole perennial bed. planted a burning bush. mowed the yard and median.went and bought more soil. that took most of the day. made cinnamon buns early this morning. had a bath with epsom salts. i'll probably go up soon and watch some old movies . probably go to bed early. midnight is early for me. rain again tomorrow so no work in the country. might go thrifting. ~Georgia.


I love burning bush plants. Sounds like a great day Georgia, plus you got a looksee at the garden center 

~ST


----------



## viggie

The chamomile and chives are flowering now.


















I managed to get the warm weather crops through 2 freezing nights in a row....I have not been enjoying this chilly wet spring!










I got a new tiny bed along the fence prepared and planted with dry beans. 










And finally todays project was finishing up main bed #2. The purple potatoes were already in there and ready to be mounded. Pink potatoes went in next, and broccoli, zucchini, and patty pan squash were seeded.


----------



## Raeven

vigilant20.. those are some beautiful pictures! I especially love the chive and chamomile ones! Your garden is coming along nicely, too -- thanks to your hard work.


----------



## newfieannie

wet cold and rainy here too. i put the furnace back on again. i might even turn on the electric blanket tonight because i've done something to a rib i'm sure . anyway i didn't do any gardening today. rain coming down in buckets. i did all the vacumning and then took off thrifting. got a book on the civil war which is an interest of mine. lots of stuff around but nothing i wanted. 

went into no frills to get some rasp for my dessert found out it was dollar days. couldn't find a cart so only picked up a few things besides the rasp. stood in the speedy line. some woman came behind me. my heavens, i have smelled some awful smells while standing in line but nothing like this. she also insisted on getting close and talking. what can a person do. i'm not sure which orifice it was coming from. i thought at first it was her breath.nobody's breath is that bad.

i was wishing there was one of those guys with lots of scent on the other side .the place was packed to the gills. other people had to smell it. i do carry a hankie sprayed with cuc. and melon for times like this but i couldn't get at it with my arms full. i swear i'm surprised the artificial plants were still standing. i came home and grabbed the bottle of scope. i think i swallowed that smell. well.... that's how my day went. i got lavender sprayed on my sheets for later. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

newfieannie said:


> some woman came behind me. my heavens, i have smelled some awful smells while standing in line but nothing like this. she also insisted on getting close and talking. what can a person do. i'm not sure which orifice it was coming from. i thought at first it was her breath.nobody's breath is that bad.
> 
> i was wishing there was one of those guys with lots of scent on the other side .the place was packed to the gills. other people had to smell it. i do carry a hankie sprayed with cuc. and melon for times like this but i couldn't get at it with my arms full. i swear i'm surprised the artificial plants were still standing. i came home and grabbed the bottle of scope. i think i swallowed that smell. well.... that's how my day went. i got lavender sprayed on my sheets for later. ~Georgia.


LOL, oh, gad, Georgia, that sounds horrible!! I'm glad you have the Scope and the lavender!!

Reminds me of one of the trips I made to Australia... boarded the plane, things looked good with extra space to my right (I'm an aisle girl) and no one sitting in the seat in front of me. JUST before they closed the doors to the plane, however, this extremely disheveled person boarded and began walking down the aisle. I just knew he was going to be my seatmate. Not QUITE that bad. He was assigned to the seat in front of me. And stink? I'm telling you, that fellow must not have bathed for at least a month! It was putrid, memorable in only the worst way. For seventeen hours, I had to smell that stench! (And yes, I did ask to move... there were no other real options, unfortunately.)

I keep a little travel kit that I throw in my carry on luggage. In it, I now carry a small jar of Vicks VapoRub. Same stuff forensic medical examiners smear under their noses when they have to do autopsies on badly decomposed corpses.


----------



## newfieannie

now that's an idea. vapor rub. i always have that in the house. i did spend a couple of hours between my lavender sprayed sheets. was wonderful .had to get up though. my ribs are hurting something awful. rubbed it with A535 and took an ibuprophen. i got powerful stuff but wont take it unless i am desperate. i think it was the vacumn.i find that harder than digging a ditch etc. it's times like this i would like a man around. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

I don't have time to plant a garden so I am going to work on building my soil up. Looks like I have bags of leaves growing! Lol Just a few pictures of what I do have.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Finally decided to get out of the house after my two week 'funk' over leaving the farm. I was reluctant at best. Turned out to be one of those rare, beautiful Florida evenings with low humidity and a good sea breeze. A girlfriend from work picked me up and since she is new to Florida from Texas, I took her to the Pier, which they are demolishing on June 1st. 
It contains a gorgeous aquarium and several restaurants on the five floors, and I took my children there when they were small and on field trips for school. I will miss it.

It's hard to lose such a beautiful landmark after forty years. There was a live band outside with a full brass section, playing dance music from the 50's to the 80's. There were very old couples dancing, and very young couples, and everything in between  For the first time since I became a widow, I felt horribly lonely. Nearly everyone there was a couple or a family. It just really made me aware of my singleness, something I usually don't think a whole lot about on any given day or at most events I have attended, because they are usually specifically for singles.

However, I got some lovely photos to share, so I thought I would post those! I am glad I got out, despite the short-term emotional gut wrench  And tonight from my patio, the scent of night blooming jasmine and tea olive is just incredible!

~ST


----------



## tambo

newfieannie said:


> now that's an idea. vapor rub. i always have that in the house. i did spend a couple of hours between my lavender sprayed sheets. was wonderful .had to get up though. my ribs are hurting something awful. rubbed it with A535 and took an ibuprophen. i got powerful stuff but wont take it unless i am desperate. i think it was the vacumn.i find that harder than digging a ditch etc. it's times like this i would like a man around. ~Georgia.


Georgia that is what I say all the time.... I had rather dig a ditch as vacuum or dust!!


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia sorry for the pain honey. Vacuuming just ain't worth getting yourself all knotted up for. I'm not allowed to vacuum for another 4-8 weeks. But boy does my carpeting need it. I'll have to con one of my younger cousins over to do it.

Got outside today--finally stopped raining but still cold like autumn--broccoli looks fabulous. Peas are all plant and no blossom or pods. Guess they heard I couldn't eat 'em. LOL My brother is coming today to visit me and he's bringing me a dozen or so tomato plants. All my seedlings bit the dust while I was in the hospital. Dad was so busy taking care of the dog he forgot all about my seedlings. C'est la vie.

We'll probably get the rototiller back on Tuesday, then finally get going on the garden!


----------



## newfieannie

i'm rarin to go now girls. rubbed my back several times last night and did some stretching exercises. no pain at all now. got up at 6 and started in outside. i had a large root from a sidewalk tree that had grown under my perennial bed. dug and dug so i could see what i had there. got the old crowbar under it and got that sucker out in no time. lots more room for the plant roots to grow now. to heck with the vacumning. i can pay someone for that. ~Georgia.


----------



## foxfiredidit

tambo said:


> I don't have time to plant a garden so I am going to work on building my soil up. Looks like I have bags of leaves growing! Lol Just a few pictures of what I do have.


Great idea Tambo. One reason I'm hitting hell's half acre so hard this year is I want to not have a garden at all next year for the same reason. Its time to rebuild my dirt. I plan on starting as soon as this season gets past. It may take two years, or maybe even three, or maybe....I'll be just glad to have a year of not gardening.


----------



## littlejoe

Just wish I had a piece of your talent, foxfire!



foxfiredidit said:


> Great idea Tambo. One reason I'm hitting hell's half acre so hard this year is I want to not have a garden at all next year for the same reason. Its time to rebuild my dirt. I plan on starting as soon as this season gets past. It may take two years, or maybe even three, or maybe....I'll be just glad to have a year of not gardening.


----------



## Raeven

I was thinking about posting on this topic a couple of days ago. I, too, recently decided no big garden for me this year. I really struggled with the decision. I will have a few plantings for fresh produce only... some spinach, lettuce, a few tomatoes. The perennials, of course: Rhubarb, strawberries, artichokes, asparagus, etc. But for personal reasons, I just can't devote the time to it this year. Felt almost sacrilegious to consider it... I've gardened intensively every year of the 8 1/2 years I've lived here. I've had a hard time accepting that I had to make this choice.

But it's not just the gardening, is it? It's the harvesting and preserving as well. These can all be big time sucks, and I'm just not going to have that time available this year.

I think this is one aspect of singles homesteading that is seldom talked about. Often, you do have to make those hard choices about where you will spend your precious available time. Tambo, sounds like that's exactly the situation you find yourself in -- and me, too, for this year, at least.

The perennial cry of the obsessive gardener, however, is: "There's always next year!!"


----------



## Tommyice

Hey Rae and Tambo get a small greenhouse and you can play during the winter 

My garden's gonna be scaled back this year too. Like Rae, the preserving is what will be difficult for me this year. But we'll see. If I'm up to it there's always visits to my cousins' in south Jersey--that's where we keep the Garden in Garden State-- and visits directly to farm sellers.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, I have a small greenhouse... it may get more of a workout this winter.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Of course, I had to wait till it got plenty hot by being on the puter this morning. After getting off here, I went out and put 6 rollers on 3 sickle mowers so as top raise the bar 6in, so that when I cut the haygrazer, it wont b e so stemy, AND ital. grow back faster. Being as it was so humid and hot, That nearly did me in. AND I had to replace the lower one on the tractor sickle mower as I had spaced the bar out in thirds with the 2 rollers each. That didn't work. as the lower roller was out far enough that it acted as a pivot point for each end. The inner end, being heavier stayed on the ground, The outer shoe was a foot off. So I worked with 7 of them, Then changed a rear rim and tire on my H Farmall, Then, took the lawn mower and mowed where it normally sits, and around a few areas I couldn't get with my Cub, WHICH Im hoping I get the PTO assembly back tomorrow with the new belt so that I can start lawn mowing around here.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Well, the canning part is getting underway around here. I have one pot of pole beans cooked, just to see if I like them well enough to spend the time canning them in jars...heck, I do. Other than that, I've run 3 loads of poatatoes through the dehydrator, canned 14 pint jars of pickled squash (with bell peppers & onions) and dehydrated about 5 lbs of Cilantro vegatation (my first time) down to where it will fit into a 1/2 pint jelly jar. Good thing is all this is inside the house as the temp. is hanging about 85 degrees outside. But I have to go out late this afternoon and look for my camera. I lost it I think while bush-hogging, but maybe just laid it down after the lizard fight...I got kinda skeered.


----------



## tambo

Fox fire here is one of my newest toys.


----------



## SimplerTimez

All you peeps with DIRT not gardening...hrumph. I have no dirt, I was planning on gardening vicariously through you all!! 

Tambo: I left my excalibur in the basement, you could have had it!!

So, I did lots of fun things with the oldest grandson yesterday, so today is for ME! If you're expecting gardening, productive photos, keep going. This was heart work - restoring some balance after losing my place. It's pieces of me from the old place, a new rosebush, some fun things to bring my personality into this rented place. Yes, it's goofy and girly...shrug 


And, I learned that if you leave an opened bag of potting soil over winter in Florida, you get ferns, moss and toads. I found mommy and daddy, and saved about 11 babies smaller than the moon on your pinky nail. They now live in a shaded pot holding the ferns and moss 


And I got my salad table planted as well. Should see baby sprouts in about a week if it doesn't get too darn hot. It was 99 in the shade on my patio this weekend  

~ST


----------



## Echoesechos

Raeven said:


> Hi, Echos, I thought I might hear from some PNWers who appreciated the anxiety this situation caused!  I'm sorry it's such a problem where you are, too.
> 
> No, no IPS here as yet. I get lots of notices about anything having to do with the forestry issues in my local area, and I don't recall hearing mention of any infestations nearby. First time for everything -- just glad it's not my trees!
> 
> Re the fungus, it was something the forest service expert said very fast and unintelligible to me -- although I can call them and get the exact name and spelling of what it is, if you wish. The informal name was webbed needle fungus, I think. The needles won't grow back in the spots where they died off, but the new growth on the trees is robust. He said the health of the trees is not in jeopardy, even if I see it for a couple more years -- which he thought might be likely. He said for seedlings, the situation might be different. Before I replant, I'll do a lot more research. May plant a different species -- not a bad idea in any case.
> 
> Maybe I'll start a vineyard.
> 
> The permit to shoot squirrels is interesting... when I mentioned that it would be gratifying to have a good purpose for target-shooting, both the forest service folks just grinned. I guess that would have been an opportune time for them to mention the need for a permit, and they didn't, so... I won't worry about it.


Vineyard huh? Possibilites there... The US Forest Service wouldn't have an issue with the squirrels but the State Fish & Wildlife folks would/could. They are the ones you would get the permit trough. My buddy is a OSP Game Officer antd he is the one elling me about it and the who got the permit. Just a thought.. LOL I know his efforts made my side of town better with less of them roaming around.

Sounds very similiar on the fungus as the one that hit here a few years ago. Can't really tell now that it happened. Tent catapillars are showing up now. They are just creepy if you ask me. Our bitterrbush is covered with thes tents they make and have cats crawling all over them. YUCK!

Today it's raining so the guests I'm having and I will be sitting inside to enjoy dinner. Was wanting to sit on my back deck but nope...


----------



## Echoesechos

I start my summer work schedule this week soin additin to getting a 3 day weekend I got my summer days oof which is Tues & Wednes so it's 5 days for me.. WOO HOO.... If only the weather was better. We did start tearing out the front paroch walls to make it a arctic entry. Will go look at our restore Tuesday, they have windows on sale for 10 bucks. Hopefully something I can use there.Got 50 2x4x8 delieverd last Thursday. They cost me 90 bucks. Sure glad I'm known at the local lumber mill and can cut out the middle person and get them cheaper. Saving me 40 cents a board that way and two hours of driving. Mowed all my lawns yesterday before it rained. Feels good to have that done. Surprisly very few skidders yet this year... Was concerned we woulkd have so many by this time. Will count them blessings. Skidder dunked both ponds so I don't become a breeder of them.

So far I've gotten almost two summer projects done...


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Good thing is all this is inside the house as the temp. is hanging about 85 degrees outside.


 <delicate chokeâ¦> Huh. I have a vague recollection of someone implying â with an element of derisive glee, if my hazy memory is correct â that I was something of a weenie if I couldnât handle the 85F-ish heat and humidity of the South at Memorial Dayâ¦ Now, who said that? Maybe the heat has got to me againâ¦



foxfiredidit said:


> But I have to go out late this afternoon and look for my camera. I lost it I think while bush-hogging, but maybe just laid it down after the lizard fight...I got kinda skeered.


I can see why you wuz skeered, Fox. That top one looks pretty ferocious -- almost like a miniature T-Rex! You must've been so panicked that you fled into the safety of the house, downloaded the images, then ran screaming back out into the garden, whereupon -- fingers numb with fear -- you dropped the camera in your wake. I think we all have a pretty good mental picture. 

Truly, though, I hope you find it quickly. The forum would be the poorer without your photography.


----------



## Raeven

Echoesechos said:


> Vineyard huh? Possibilites there... The US Forest Service wouldn't have an issue with the squirrels but the State Fish & Wildlife folks would/could. They are the ones you would get the permit trough. My buddy is a OSP Game Officer antd he is the one elling me about it and the who got the permit. Just a thought.. LOL I know his efforts made my side of town better with less of them roaming around.
> 
> Sounds very similiar on the fungus as the one that hit here a few years ago. Can't really tell now that it happened. Tent catapillars are showing up now. They are just creepy if you ask me. Our bitterrbush is covered with thes tents they make and have cats crawling all over them. YUCK!
> 
> Today it's raining so the guests I'm having and I will be sitting inside to enjoy dinner. Was wanting to sit on my back deck but nope...


LOL, well, you know what they say, Echos... you can make a small fortune by planting a vineyard... provided you start with a large one! 

Sorry you weren't able to enjoy your deck -- but at least we got some more Oregon sunshine. It's been such a light year for rainfall, I won't complain, even if it is keeping my pigs out of the pasture!

I will check on the need for a permit for the wanton slaying of Gray Squirrels. Thanks for letting me know where to start!


----------



## Raeven

ST... you've done a lot with a little space. Very inviting and comfortable! Still growing, I see.


----------



## lonelytree

I'm being lazy. Stopped smoking for 44 hours and had a relapse..... Gotta step up my game and start over. 

Quoted a couple jobs and got 2 out of 3. The other one looks promising and it is a sweet one. 2 weeks pay in a day is awesome unless my machine craps out.

Heading out to uncover the boat. Can't snowmachine, can't ride wheelers, salmon aren't in, lakes still froze but not enough to ice fish or boat. Memorial Day is almost always a lazy weekend. 

70 degrees..... too dang hot!


----------



## newfieannie

i just love the way you pretty up your fence ST. i do the same thing although my butterflies i found aren't half as colorful. i haven't seen anyone around here do that but me. my son is fixing my wagon wheel i have had for years and i'm picking it up tomorrow. my plan is to lean it against the fence. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Thanks Georgia; they were a whimsical buy from the grocery store sale rack of all places! I'm usually fairly practical, but have felt the desire to be more expressive lately.
Mid-life crisis expressing in patio art? I guess there are worse things to do 

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, I got my Troy Bilt horse and Simplicity 2 wheel garden tractor with plow loaded in pk to take to the tire shop for new tires. That about wore me out.


----------



## no1cowboy

> I was thinking about posting on this topic a couple of days ago. I, too, recently decided no big garden for me this year


I also scaled down my garden a couple years ago with just me now I don't need to grow and put away as much.

cut some grass to day other then that just waiting on parts to fix the generator and snow thrower


----------



## tambo

I got the leaves tilled in today. I planted 2 rows of crowder peas. I mulched the garlic with some of the leaves.


----------



## lonelytree

I got the boat top on and cleaned the woods around the parking area. Now I need to wash her and take her for a test ride. Need open water though. I don't want to hit another ice block. Not that I have ever done that before.....OOPS.


----------



## tambo

SimplerTimez said:


> Tambo: I left my excalibur in the basement, you could have had it!!~ST


Well dang. I didn't look around good enough did I?


----------



## WhyNot

Tambo...loving the leaves. I'm a big mulcher...when I have a garden.
As we all know my gardening efforts at the house in Ft. Worth were pretty much thwarted by cats and other animals. Now that I have recently relocated to my little apartment, with tiny yard I will be doing something. Not sure what...but something. I am hoping next weekend I can get over to the other house and transplant what plants I do have over there...some hostas, comfrey and my barberry bush.

The last person at this apartment left a bunch of good sized plastic and terra cotta pots. So I will be cleaning those up and getting my plants moved and decide what I am doing in the way of the outside.
Inside I am growing wheatgrass and my alfalfa sprouts and have my kitchen worms going.  I figure if it takes me a few more weeks to get some things growing outside it gives them time to make me some good dirt. Everyone keeps telling me my outside efforts will be futile but I have 80% shade cloth that they don't know about lol. I'm going to give it a shot anyway.
I'll have to take some pictures once I get better settled in. Work is so busy that I have no time except for weekends and this past weekend, I spent the two days getting the rest of my things here. 

Really I lucked out with this apartment. It is fully loaded, washer,dryer,dishwasher, microwave, central heat/air (and from what I can tell it's insulated lol) my fridge MAKES ICE! haha, gated safe complex with a fitness center that has saunas (whoohoo!) and a small outdoor pool. I feel completely spoiled and pampered for once in my life. So this is what all the yammering is about! LOL I'd still rather be in the woods in my cabin sweatin it out but for the reasons I have to be here, this is perfect. Everything is included in rent...really lucked out there...this even includes cable television and internet. 

I told my landlord that I hadn't had a television in about 10 years and then he asked me what furniture I had...twin bed, desk, dresser, nightstand and a bookshelf....when he gave me the keys and we came in to get all the documents done up...he had put in two large area rugs, dining table, two televisions, a couch and a patio set for my patio! 

I feel very fortunate. I'm now 9 miles from work as opposed to 46. It was really nice of my employer to actually give me the use of a company car to take to and from work to save me on gas before this but this is much better. It was great having them pay for my gas but found myself almost falling asleep driving home. Not to mention all I literally was doing was driving to and from work, working and sleeping.

Also I have some other good news as well, the guy who stopped making payments to me that was buying one of my houses up north finally got out and another person is looking into buying my commercial building up there. So fingers crossed on that one. Soon as that sells then we can get my mother to where she wants to be and we both will feel better about things.

I went to the store to buy a blender yesterday...can't let this automatic ice go to waste lol. I had done some research and was going to get this one for about 25-30 dollars made by Hamilton Beach...but when I got there they were all out. Not wanting to go back without one...I was dead set on a margarita lol...I bought this one I had never heard of for over 40 bucks. I almost put it back twice...but I am really glad I didn't. This thing is called a Ninja...do you guys know about these things? I'm impressed...and drinking a smoothie right now for breakfast!


----------



## Tommyice

:bouncy: Congrats on the new place WhyNot. Savor that spoiling for a while--we all need it now and then!


----------



## foxfiredidit

tambo said:


> Fox fire here is one of my newest toys.


I'm diggin' that dehydrator Tambo, I could have done all I did in one session with that Excaliber. But you have another toy I'd like to have too. I see that pull-behind tiller on the tractor! Maybe someday...I'd have my rows far enough apart to just use the tiller in between and get rid of these hoes and tiny tiller I use to keep the weeds and grass down. You've got it looking good for sure. 



Raeven said:


> <delicate chokeâ¦> Huh. I have a vague recollection of someone implying â with an element of derisive glee, if my hazy memory is correct â that I was something of a weenie if I couldnât handle the 85F-ish heat and humidity of the South at Memorial Dayâ¦ Now, who said that? Maybe the heat has got to me againâ¦
> 
> I can see why you wuz skeered, Fox. That top one looks pretty ferocious -- almost like a miniature T-Rex! You must've been so panicked that you fled into the safety of the house, downloaded the images, then ran screaming back out into the garden, whereupon -- fingers numb with fear -- you dropped the camera in your wake. I think we all have a pretty good mental picture.


Rae,
I'm a little remiss at having you think I thought you were a weenie. If so, it was only a beenie weenie, and besides, I was simply concerned about you being too hawette, even in that terrible humidity and heat of the PNW. :hrm: 

Yep, the camera thing is worrisome, thanks for helping me back-track from the last time I used it. (Was Columbo from Oregon?) But that does get me to thinking about my rule of thumb; If I lose something, there's usually something on top of it.:spinsmiley: I gotta concentrate!! 

Whynot,
I think you are enjoying the new place, congratulations, it sounds like you are having a wonderful time of it. All good!!


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> (Was Columbo from Oregon?)


Good bet he was, Fox. The raincoat and all.


----------



## newfieannie

i got my wagon wheel. my port hole window and my iron trellis. i might have mentioned my PH before . my husband got it for me years ago . i thought it was stolen when i had that break in but i found it in the barn. i use to have it at home on the coffee table. might as well have the stuff that i like in here with me. we accomplished so much today. all the brush that had grown up in 9 years is gone. now i can mow there. my son used his blade on his brushcutter. i should have taken pics and i meant to but when we start working it's full speed ahead.

i'm so pleased with the job he did on my WW. i'll paint it. lean it on the fence and take a pic. later. i couldn't get the iron trellis in my little car so he drove in behind me with it. i could burst! gosh the small things that make me happy. it was a marvelous day too. no rain and the sun shining brightly. everything is still waterlogged so no mowing with the big mower for me.should be able to get at it next week though. got to get out now and weed my city garden. ~Georgia.


----------



## no1cowboy

> Rae,
> I'm a little remiss at having you think I thought you were a weenie. If so, it was only a beenie weenie, and besides, I was simply concerned about you being too hawette, even in that terrible humidity and heat of the PNW.


What doe's *PNW* stand for?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Set in tire store from 8 30 till 1 to get 2 tires put on my troy bilt Horse, and 2 wheel simplicity garden tractor. Then went to a NAPA store and the pto for mny CUB that I hoped was ready, wasn't, and I had to wait a 1/2hr till he finally gave up and I brought it home to finish it myself. Then I got home, and started up the new Preditor on the garden tractor, and it started right up. The one on the TB wouldn't start, AND its dang hard to take apart to get a new engine, even if replacements free.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Pacific Northwest


----------



## newfieannie

spent a little time mowing tonight. gave it up. i find it hard dragging cords around for my electric mower so i'm heading out early in the morning to get another gas one. i had one for a few months last year . it was very inexpensive and hard to start and in order to lower the wheels i had to remove them. i put that one out to the curb along with the battery one. i thought i would look for a better one this time. i have a good one in the country but need it there. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez

newfieannie said:


> i got my wagon wheel. my port hole window and my iron trellis. i might have mentioned my PH before . my husband got it for me years ago . i thought it was stolen when i had that break in but i found it in the barn. i use to have it at home on the coffee table. might as well have the stuff that i like in here with me. we accomplished so much today. all the brush that had grown up in 9 years is gone. now i can mow there. my son used his blade on his brushcutter. i should have taken pics and i meant to but when we start working it's full speed ahead.
> 
> i'm so pleased with the job he did on my WW. i'll paint it. lean it on the fence and take a pic. later. i couldn't get the iron trellis in my little car so he drove in behind me with it. i could burst! gosh the small things that make me happy. it was a marvelous day too. no rain and the sun shining brightly. everything is still waterlogged so no mowing with the big mower for me.should be able to get at it next week though. got to get out now and weed my city garden. ~Georgia.


Georgia, your entire post smacks of happiness  That's great to see!

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

no1cowboy said:


> What doe's *PNW* stand for?


Perfectly Natural Women

Pasty North Westerners

Persnickety Nesting Wrens

Oh, yes, I love acronyms and words almost as much as music  Maybe better!

~ST


----------



## no1cowboy

Thanks!!


----------



## lonelytree

I finally got my garden in. Lots of work and time. 81 Degrees out. I am worn out. Lots of pics. Tomatoes, onions and radishes.

:trollface:l33t::rotfl::drum:


----------



## SimplerTimez

I have two tomato plants and one was very productive - the yellow pear one. I was saving all of my little tomatoes for a salad. Next day, EVERY single one was gone  I suspect a visit from the local opossum occurred. I hope they stay out of my salad table experiment!!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie

bought my gas mower for the city place. did all the mowing in a fraction of the time it takes to keep picking up and moving that cord. put up my trellis i mentioned(which is actually a guard rail from a ship.) very heavy and hard to do alone. all i did for now was pound in 2 pieces of 2x2 and lean it against that and tie a couple pieces of small rope there. painted it. bought some clematis to plant there because i didn't want to disturb any of the eleven i already have growing. i'll get pics. when i have some bloom there.painted my wagon wheel fire engine red. then the rains came again. can't keep up with the weeds but everything else is growing also. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie

I changed things up a bit now that I have a clearer direction on what I want to produce here. I sold my big rabbit, Blossom, who didn't produce great fiber and was too old to breed and brought on a super cute and tiny 8 week old blue french angora named Fluffy McPuffersons.  Here she is getting her first taste of grass.










Got the first little harvest of chamomile yesterday










Baby strawberries are on the way










And salad season has arrived!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

ALMOST!!!!

This is all I have left to plant.....
Some bell peppers, jalapenos, habaneros, and some thai basil.
That's it.
It has taken me the WHOLE month of May to do what usually takes me a weekend.......

The second photo is from the deck off my bedroom. It's raining now, which is good, it will help compress the grass weed barrier I put down!
I only have one bed left to plant!!!
I'll get that baby in this weekend.


----------



## Raeven

Nicely done, Laura! It looks great. Looking forward to more pics as things start maturing and producing!


----------



## Raeven

More adventures in solo property management... 

The weather finally broke fine this morning, glorious sunshine and blue skies in abundance. I, along with 2,000,000 other responsible Oregonians, fired up the old lawn tractor to get to mowin'. It's two and a half weeks at least since there has been an opportunity -- the lawn areas are beginning to look like unattended pastures. Backing the little rig of the workshop, I instantly realize something is amiss:

I have a flat rear tire. First flat in 8 years.

No problem, I will remove the tire, run it in to the local tire repair place and be good to go by morning.

Grab the little bottle hydraulic lift. Figure out how where to place it. The lift works great. I am pleased.

Next rummage through the tool box to find a regular wrench to break loose those bolts. Ummm... no. Bolts are stuck fast, despite no evidence of rust anywhere.

Aha, thinks I. I know I have a vast collection of socket wrenches, etc., for just such an occasion. I grab the collection, return to the lawn tractor. Figure out which socket works with the bolt, and.... nuttin'. The bolts continue stuck fast. ALL of them!! I can't break a single one loose!!

Time for the WD-40. Spray and wait. Retry with the socket wrench. Nnnnnope!

But wait -- where is my hammer? A few good slams should get things moving! Bang, bang, bang, bang. Did this do the trick? Are you all way ahead of me?

The tire remains stuck fast on the lawn tractor. I apparently have every tool known to man EXCEPT a tire iron. Called a friend; he has a tire iron, but he lives a long ways away (everyone lives a long ways away). He'll be by in the morning to lend a hand.

I might -- MIGHT! -- get this grass cut before next Monday!! Let's hope the weather holds...

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## newfieannie

well, you know what you need the next time you go to the hardware store. i have about 7. i would give you one but you're too far for me to come tonight. my husband use to lose them and buy another. i found them all after he was gone. i use to have a can of something i would spray in there just temporary

it has been 30C for 2 days here and everything is drying nicely. i hope to get at my mowing in the country on sunday. it is likely a foot high now. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

Georgia, it's the thought that counts, right?  Thanks!

I'm sure I'll get it all worked out tomorrow... just irritating, because I had hoped to be doing other things tomorrow instead. It's always something, isn't it?

LOL, your grass sounds like it's about the same as out here just now. Crazy overgrown! Good luck with it!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Nobody laugh at my garden... My lettuce table is sprouting!

Hey, it's dirt, it's seeds, it's edible. IT COUNTS!

LOL 

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raeven said:


> All suggestions welcome.


Please don't take this wrong...but are you turning the right way? I only ask because I can't count the times I've been called to female friends houses to check on something, only to find out they are turning the wrong way on whatever they are trying to loosen; shower heads, lug nuts, etc. 

~ST


----------



## katydidagain

SimplerTimez said:


> Nobody laugh at my garden... My lettuce table is sprouting!
> 
> Hey, it's dirt, it's seeds, it's edible. IT COUNTS!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ~ST


Lettuce? You're brave except I actually planted some peas yesterday. In all fairness they're in a shadier spot on the north side but even in Ohio it's too late for them. I'm not posting pictures of my garden--9 tomatoes, 11 peppers and 6 eggplant still in pots in FL on June 1st. Why? Because I had a plan that involved wood chips and such but that fizzled so tomorrow I find a less desirable spot to tuck them and get moving.

So, if you don't laugh at me, I won't laugh at you. Deal?.


----------



## SimplerTimez

katydidagain said:


> Lettuce? You're brave except I actually planted some peas yesterday. In all fairness they're in a shadier spot on the north side but even in Ohio it's too late for them. I'm not posting pictures of my garden--9 tomatoes, 11 peppers and 6 eggplant still in pots in FL on June 1st. Why? Because I had a plan that involved wood chips and such but that fizzled so tomorrow I find a less desirable spot to tuck them and get moving.
> 
> So, if you don't laugh at me, I won't laugh at you. Deal?.


Deal  I rescued a lettuce from my mom's, it's doing nicely  Now I can EAT it, lol!

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Leftie-loosie, rightie-tightie. I'm checked out on it, thanks. 

Even *I* know that. 

Always a fair question, though!


----------



## katydidagain

SimplerTimez said:


> Deal  I rescued a lettuce from my mom's, it's doing nicely  Now I can EAT it, lol!
> 
> ~ST


Good for you; I have never seen produce priced higher than here in the sunshine state. 

<rant on>Farmer's markets are a joke; they just buy from growers and set up shop. Call it a market like in Baltimore (Lexington) or Cleveland (Westside) but don't call it a FM because you are not farmers! And nobody grows anything edible here--it's like Tortolla and St. Thomas was 20+ years ago--perfect weather but nobody even thought to set out a tomato plant! Lots of flowers...<rant off>

It's not all bad; my banana tree seems very happy. She's put out 2 new leaves since I planted her about a week after Mother's Day. I don't like bananas but growing 1 seems like the thing to do.


----------



## SimplerTimez

katydidagain said:


> Good for you; I have never seen produce priced higher than here in the sunshine state.
> 
> <rant on>Farmer's markets are a joke; they just buy from growers and set up shop. Call it a market like in Baltimore (Lexington) or Cleveland (Westside) but don't call it a FM because you are not farmers! And nobody grows anything edible here--it's like Tortolla and St. Thomas was 20+ years ago--perfect weather but nobody even thought to set out a tomato plant! Lots of flowers...<rant off>
> 
> It's not all bad; my banana tree seems very happy. She's put out 2 new leaves since I planted her about a week after Mother's Day. I don't like bananas but growing 1 seems like the thing to do.


I've seen higher prices - in TN. Same produce I can pick up organically here is twice the price. But they don't have papaya (my fave) and mangoes in TN either  But TN has great beans. Everything is a trade off. My mom has mangoes, figs, peaches and mulberries this year. I told her to plant the mulberry away from everything else. Did she listen? Nooooo. LOL. Summer will be fun at her house 

~ST


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> More adventures in solo property management...
> 
> The weather finally broke fine this morning, glorious sunshine and blue skies in abundance. I, along with 2,000,000 other responsible Oregonians, fired up the old lawn tractor to get to mowin'. It's two and a half weeks at least since there has been an opportunity -- the lawn areas are beginning to look like unattended pastures. Backing the little rig of the workshop, I instantly realize something is amiss:
> 
> I have a flat rear tire. First flat in 8 years.
> 
> No problem, I will remove the tire, run it in to the local tire repair place and be good to go by morning.
> 
> Grab the little bottle hydraulic lift. Figure out how where to place it. The lift works great. I am pleased.
> 
> Next rummage through the tool box to find a regular wrench to break loose those bolts. Ummm... no. Bolts are stuck fast, despite no evidence of rust anywhere.
> 
> Aha, thinks I. I know I have a vast collection of socket wrenches, etc., for just such an occasion. I grab the collection, return to the lawn tractor. Figure out which socket works with the bolt, and.... nuttin'. The bolts continue stuck fast. ALL of them!! I can't break a single one loose!!
> 
> Time for the WD-40. Spray and wait. Retry with the socket wrench. Nnnnnope!
> 
> But wait -- where is my hammer? A few good slams should get things moving! Bang, bang, bang, bang. Did this do the trick? Are you all way ahead of me?
> 
> The tire remains stuck fast on the lawn tractor. I apparently have every tool known to man EXCEPT a tire iron. Called a friend; he has a tire iron, but he lives a long ways away (everyone lives a long ways away). He'll be by in the morning to lend a hand.
> 
> I might -- MIGHT! -- get this grass cut before next Monday!! Let's hope the weather holds...
> 
> All suggestions welcome.


Some times I have to try to tighten it a little before it will loosen. I know it sounds crazy but ever once in awhile it works. Sometimes putting a long pipe over the wrench (if there is room) to give you more leverage will work too.


----------



## tambo

Lynn Ms. Fluffy is a cutie!!


----------



## WhyNot

Just some thoughts on the lawn tractor wheel.

I have seen where they are put on with backwards threaded bolts/lugs. So lefty-loosey and righty-tighty is backwards. Almost broke my elbow before I realized that once.

Or maybe they were put on with a torque or impact wrench....Not sure you can come up with enough pipe leverage to knock those out. Some bolts that have been put on with a torque wrench I have been able to get broke loose with a sparkplug socket break loose thing before...it's got a swivel T type handle..whatever they are called. If it's the right size anyway.

Twisting tighter does also sometimes break them loose as already mentioned.

Hammering on them isn't really good LOL.


----------



## Raeven

tambo... I will try going the other direction -- good idea. Can't hurt, might help! There isn't enough room to try the pipe suggestion, but it's a good one.

WhyNot, I didn't hammer on them. I hammered on the lever of the socket wrench in the hope of busting them loose a little bit. (You all must think I'm a staggering idiot!! LOL!!) Interesting idea about them being put on backwards -- I hadn't considered that, and based on the fact that I couldn't break ANY of them loose, that is a mighty good suspicion. I'll check tomorrow, and as mentioned, I'll try going the opposite direction. Thanks!

I do have a couple of compressors and had hoped to avoid having to learn how to use them, but pneumatics are an option if I must.

Who thought changing a stupid tire on a stupid lawn tractor would become such an ordeal??

Thanks to all for your suggestions!!


----------



## tambo

Raven......Nope/Never... on the staggering idiot!!


----------



## Tommyice

Rae honey forget the compressor.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM6311543207P

Very handy little gadget


----------



## katydidagain

Someone start the June thread--I'm putting in my garden and taking pictures.


----------



## Raeven

Leslie... LOL, I probably already have one out in that workshop, SOMEWHERE. I can't even tell you how many drill-looking things there are out there. I don't know why one man would need so many!! Trouble is, I know what SOME of them are for, but not what ALL of them are for. I'm loathe to add to their numbers without first ascertaining the use of each and every one of what's already there. Fantastic solution, though!

The saga continues...

My friend shows up with his lug wrench, and in 30 seconds, has all 4 bolts off the tire. since we have previously established that I am stronger than him, I can only attribute this humiliating development to one of two possibilities: Either he's been working out a lot on the sly, or my WD40 bath overnight did the trick. 

I withstand all the ribbing with good cheer, off we go to get the tire repaired, discover there is a very cool car show happening in the nearby little town (I manage to forget this event every single year, because... well, I've probably driven the last "hot" car I'm ever going to drive, so what's the point of drooling over all those pretty paint jobs?), have a nice lunch, ooohhh and aaaahhhh over all the gorgeous rides, return to my place, get the tire on the lawn tractor, pass the time catching up. He leaves and I think, oh, goodie! I can finally beat back this mess o' lawn!!

I get the area around the house done. Ditto the area behind the workshop. Start on one of the little clearings, and... suddenly, the steering wheel is just too easy to turn. This lasts for 15 seconds, and then, no steering a'tall. This naturally happens in an area of the property where it will be no fun to haul the tractor out and/or work on it.

The problem screams of a belt replacement of some kind, which is good -- because I keep at least two of every belt that goes on this @#$#!! tractor.

Tomorrow will be fun.... not. I WILL finish mowing this lawn!!!! :grit:


----------

